# HOUSTON SUPERSHOW PICS



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

JUST STARTED OFF EARLY....POST WINNERS AND PICS OF BIKES.......


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Jul 28 2006, 09:25 PM~5862348
> *JUST STARTED OFF EARLY....POST WINNERS AND PICS OF BIKES.......
> *


Ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I know u said just pics, but i was just informing that i have exclusive pics of my homeboy from "cali" or aka REC! ahahahahahahahahaha. I'll post up after work.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Heres my boy from "cali".... getting ready for the show....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It would be real good to see under the cover... Thats if you havent seen it already :biggrin:

Are those lights in that pic from your display Death Dealer ?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Alrighty, Here they are.... up close and personal pics from the newest member to Nobility bike club. The one and only King REC. Good luck at the show tomorrow.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 29 2006, 06:14 PM~5865496
> *It would be real good to see under the cover... Thats if you havent seen it already  :biggrin:
> 
> Are those lights in that pic from your display Death Dealer ?
> *


lol. yeah there mine.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

BOTY... Gets my vote

Its not overdone, its perfect

Iv seen all the build up pictures through its progress, and its definatly worth the wait

:thumbsup: to King Rec


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to dedicate this show to


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Duerma te way ^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My dream to have a nice bicycle came true after two year thanks for your support 
Nobility,My Family and friends
Houston LRM 2006


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

KING REC REPING NOBILITY B.C. TX STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

use the IMG one fool! lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Wheres the turntable in those pics...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

ONE BAD BIKE MR.REC 
BIKE OF THE YR. :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

GOOD JOB REC!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

NEW FREDDY GOT THAT FULL CUSTOM RAPPED UP :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey rec.. did u set up in front of me.. and was my bike still standing up.. hope it didnt fall


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 04:55 PM~5865658
> *hey rec.. did u set up in front of me.. and was my bike still standing up.. hope it didnt fall
> *


Yeah is standing


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THE MOST HATED "MR.RABBIT" :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 29 2006, 04:57 PM~5865667
> *Yeah is standing
> *


kool...im glad it hasnt fell... hopefully no one touches it...

and well get together after the show and work on the turntable base...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

NO MORE PIC UNTILL SUNDAY NIGHT AFTER SHOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 29 2006, 04:23 PM~5865752
> *NO MORE PIC UNTILL SUNDAY NIGHT AFTER SHOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rec i need to know where u got them traning wheels from i need a set like that for my green bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC, i already told you how i felt about your bike in those pm's. But now that i see more pics i have to say that your bike has some of the best creativity and craftsmanship i have seen. Good Luck tomorrow buddy, and i'm sure you'll place in sweepstakes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just when i was thinking of getting out of the bike game, i see this topic :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look forward to meetin rec at vegas


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Holly shit Rec 
YOur a big ass inspiration to me and lots of bikebuilders 
To not give up on they dreams of having a bad bike nomatter the time it takes somthing i berly rite now this moment figured out 
the bike is sic from engraving to mannys twisted parts to toyshop faced parts
Man good luck up in Houston show hope u get sweepstakes to u can take that baby to Las Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Rec...I saw the bike and fainted. I am officially speachless. You have officially become A legend! Congrats.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anymore bikes?


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

REC!!! What can i say...CONGRATS!! Your bike is beautiful...can we say Bike of the Year! :biggrin: Now i see hwy it took you two years....BIG PROPS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 29 2006, 09:15 PM~5866170
> *Holly shit Rec
> Man good luck up in Houston show hope u get sweepstakes to u can take that baby to Las Vegas  :biggrin:
> *



thats what i was thinking! lol


REC!!! YOU GOT THIS...HANDS DOWN.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

REC's bike is bad ass! I'm gonna have to steal that.... So bout that pic of our bikes together...ummmmm noooooo...your bike makes mine look not as cool.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jul 29 2006, 08:09 PM~5866402
> *REC!!! What can i say...CONGRATS!! Your bike is beautiful...can we say Bike of the Year!  :biggrin:  Now i see hwy it took you two years....BIG PROPS!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you nice talking to you


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 29 2006, 04:57 PM~5865668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey rabbit want to say good luck at the show and good luck to sic713.....and good luck to everyone else that goes to the show


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 29 2006, 03:50 PM~5865631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sprocket and chain look fucking awesome!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well holdon dont yall still got dat other nobility radical bike goin for bike of da year

damn its gone be some steep compititon dis year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 29 2006, 08:49 PM~5866568
> *hey rabbit want to say good luck at the show and good luck to sic713.....and good luck to everyone else that goes to the show
> *


thankx.. i should do good.. i hope...



and rec.. boy you a sic mother fucker.. much props homie.. u make me wanna do one up now.. think its time i get back into the 20 in class again..
but congrates homie... you doing it up big...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2006, 09:17 PM~5866665
> *well holdon dont yall still got dat other nobility radical bike goin for bike of da year
> 
> damn its gone be some steep compititon dis year
> *


pinnacle


----------



## baytowndomino (Oct 15, 2004)

NICE BIKE REC IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez Bikes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dammit.. yall both beat me to postings my own pic...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 11:24 PM~5866936
> *dammit.. yall both beat me to postings my own pic...
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 03:24 PM~5866936
> *dammit.. yall both beat me to postings my own pic...
> *


Its so good it needs to be posted twice


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 11:24 PM~5866936
> *dammit.. yall both beat me to postings my own pic...
> *


el wire is better for cantilever frames








* your bike is fucking bad ass REC*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 29 2006, 10:26 PM~5866947
> *el wire is better for cantilever frames
> your bike is fucking bad ass REC
> *


 huh... wtf does that mean?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 29 2006, 10:26 PM~5866946
> *Its so good it needs to be posted twice
> *


yaaaay for me...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 11:28 PM~5866951
> *huh... wtf does that mean?
> *


look it up EL WIRE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww.. that looks nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anymore pics?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GOING TO BED. FINALLY. SIC KEPT WAKING US UP. BASTARD. HOUSTON IS GOING TO BE TOUGH AS HELL. GOOD LUCK TO ALL. 
REC'S BIKE IS FUKKN AWESOME IN PERSON. THERE WAS A CROWD TO SEE IT. AND THATS JUST ON SET UP DAY. GOOD TO MEET YOU. HAVE TO TALK TO YOU MORE TOMORROW WHEN YOURE NOT TOO BUSY.
AND SIC WINS THE BIGGEST DAMN TURNTABLE YOUVE EVER SEEN AWARD. NICE.
RABBIT'S NEW TRIKE......DAMMIT MAN!!! DUAL CHAINS....FENDERS.....BAD ASS.
CANT WAIT TO SEE WHO WINS.
I GOT NEW FORKS. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2006, 10:13 PM~5867136
> * SIC WINS THE BIGGEST DAMN TURNTABLE YOUVE EVER SEEN AWARD.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck i was way off  death dealer you win :angry: i thought it was you :cheesy: but then you said that you werent comeing out with a new bike .... but bad ass bike rec love that seat and handle bars :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 29 2006, 11:13 PM~5867136
> *GOING TO BED.  FINALLY.  SIC KEPT WAKING US UP.  BASTARD.  HOUSTON IS GOING TO BE TOUGH AS HELL.  GOOD LUCK TO ALL.
> REC'S BIKE IS FUKKN AWESOME IN PERSON.  THERE WAS A CROWD TO SEE IT.  AND THATS JUST ON SET UP DAY.  GOOD TO MEET YOU.  HAVE TO TALK TO YOU MORE TOMORROW WHEN YOURE NOT TOO BUSY.
> AND SIC WINS THE BIGGEST DAMN TURNTABLE YOUVE EVER SEEN AWARD.  NICE.RABBIT'S NEW TRIKE......DAMMIT MAN!!!  DUAL CHAINS....FENDERS.....BAD ASS.
> ...


i didnt wake yall up.... i was sleep my damn self...

and yeah.. big ass turntable..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 29 2006, 04:21 PM~5865526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much something like this cost (ball park figure)


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say at least 7 gs my guess but if you got hook ups liek 3 or 4 now if youre lucky enough couple hundred :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

so who won? how did rec finish? or did I pass over that part?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

show berly starting ??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2006, 11:16 PM~5867379
> *how much something like this cost (ball park figure)
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 11:17 AM~5868761
> *Its a secret.
> *


fuck secrets


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i heard lots of green just for that chain almost the worth of my bike done lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 12:50 PM~5868643
> *so who won? how did rec finish? or did I pass over that part?
> *


he told me to call him at about 6pm so he can give me the results


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats 4pm our time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS JUST IN............

REC TAKES 1st PLACE RADICAL

CONRATULATIONS HOMIE : :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5869706
> *THIS JUST IN............
> 
> REC TAKES 1st PLACE RADICAL
> ...


NICE!! congrats Jose!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5869706
> *THIS JUST IN............
> 
> REC TAKES 1st PLACE RADICAL
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship:  damn Rec u going to Vegas Baby 
u have my vote for boty :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2006, 02:36 PM~5869163
> *he told me to call him at about 6pm so he can give me the results
> *


my wife took my phone :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 04:57 PM~5869706
> *THIS JUST IN............
> 
> REC TAKES 1st PLACE RADICAL
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2006, 04:11 PM~5869774
> *my wife took my phone :angry:
> *


DONT WORRY NOE IM COMMUNICATING WITH HIM :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok danny, thanks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

REC ALSO WON BEST PLATING, ENGRAVING, AND PAINT :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who alse won
the cats and shit 
any info on that Danny?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, that's cause W3 was there :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2006, 03:22 PM~5869824
> *damn, that's cause W3 was there :0
> *


he was there.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

who won trike :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 30 2006, 03:32 PM~5869862
> *who won trike  :0
> *


Good question.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hope we don't have to wait for pictures till like tuesday or something


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 30 2006, 05:32 PM~5869862
> *who won trike  :0
> *


My Brother "rabbit" won 1st in full custom and 2nd sweepstakes


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ilike rabbits double sprocket action he has going on that is bad ass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 30 2006, 03:41 PM~5869893
> *My Brother "rabbit" won 1st in full custom and 2nd sweepstakes
> *


Who got first sweeps for trike?


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 05:47 PM~5869914
> *Who got first sweeps for trike?
> *


Schwinn Limo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 30 2006, 03:49 PM~5869917
> *Schwinn Limo
> *


Pics?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck this show theres no pics i came home for lunch for this i wanted to see pics fuck this !!!!!!!



:angry: :angry: 




j/k


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

well, looks like we finally have a good looking bike of the year contender huh guys? hes got my vote!


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

Recs bike is so bad ass


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

this topic should be called 'EVERYONE ON RECS NUTS ''


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 04:43 PM~5870144
> *this topic should be called 'EVERYONE ON RECS NUTS ''
> *


X2.5


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5870144
> *this topic should be called 'EVERYONE ON RECS NUTS ''
> *


x2.6


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Or we can call it, " No one took any pics of any other bikes"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rec cleaned shop


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats to everyone who won!!!

Congrat Rabbit and REC on ya'lls victories! Ya'll both had some nice rides.

Don't forget Mr. REC, you gotta send me that pic of our bikes together.... that's a myspace pic 

-------Oh yes, and for those curious, my supirse was my two new murals that took me 2 and half years to get....lol...... 
-------I won 1st plave 16inch radical :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 05:17 PM~5870290
> *Congrats to everyone who won!!!
> 
> Congrat Rabbit and REC on ya'lls victories! Ya'll both had some nice rides.
> ...


Which bike is yours?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 05:17 PM~5870290
> *Congrats to everyone who won!!!
> 
> Congrat Rabbit and REC on ya'lls victories! Ya'll both had some nice rides.
> ...


congrats ..do u know if niki took anything?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 06:17 PM~5870290
> *Congrats to everyone who won!!!
> 
> Congrat Rabbit and REC on ya'lls victories! Ya'll both had some nice rides.
> ...


pics??????


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have any pics from LRM yet...this is my bike.... before the murals..... still waiting for new pics...sorry....










:biggrin: 

Who's Niki?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, thats my kind of lowrider bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 05:31 PM~5870386
> *I don't have any pics from LRM yet...this is my bike.... before the murals..... still waiting for new pics...sorry....
> 
> 
> ...


niki is dallaslowridergirl shes from dallas lowriders CC she got a 16 inch bike too


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats to the big three who took home some glory.
Would someone Please get some pics of the show please?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 06:34 PM~5870403
> *wow, thats my kind of lowrider bike.
> *


I think someones in love?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

yall ready 4 pics. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yyyyyeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 06:17 PM~5870290
> *Congrats to everyone who won!!!
> 
> Congrat Rabbit and REC on ya'lls victories! Ya'll both had some nice rides.
> ...


congrats on your win!


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

I TOOK FIRST PLACE ON SEMI CUSTOM


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

i would like to thank rabbit,slo,dream angel and the whole hypnotized c.c for helping me out with this show


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 08:36 PM~5870925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one scares me :uh: :ugh:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

NO MO pics?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

WE WANT PICS!!!!! WE WANT PICS!!!! WE WANT PICS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 30 2006, 07:43 PM~5870984
> *i would like to thank rabbit,slo,dream angel and the whole hypnotized c.c for helping me out with this show
> *


I would like to thank Hypnotized for helping me thank you


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

WHO TOOK SWEEPS IN BIKES 
1.
2.
3.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Coongratulations REC!!!!!!!

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: noe_from_texas, BOBO, MIJITODEHOUSTON, juiced67impala, aftershock_818, TearsofaClownII, REC, screwstone_tx, archanglehtowntx, TIDO_50


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

damn homie ur shit is sick. congratulations to rec. represent nobility to the fullest man. look out mike, there might someone that will take u out. lol  . well hopefully i will see u out there in vegas.


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

CONGRATS TO HYPNOTIZED FOR YOUR MANY WINS AND MOST MEMBERS


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 30 2006, 07:45 PM~5871005
> *that one scares me :uh: :ugh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ey noe,do you have nightmares of chrome bikes now? 


j/k homie! :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats to all! Rec,your bike turn out fucking FIRME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Jul 30 2006, 08:43 PM~5870984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was a pleasure real riders down for real riders.

congratulations again man your bike left me speechless.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I love this bike


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2006, 07:58 PM~5871099
> *I would like to thank Hypnotized for helping me thank you
> *



NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Jul 30 2006, 09:05 PM~5871158
> *CONGRATS TO HYPNOTIZED FOR YOUR MANY WINS AND MOST MEMBERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Her last show thats what she told me


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Super clean body :0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 08:20 PM~5870809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks : D That's going straight to my myspace : D

Don't make fun of the upholstery, that was a seat made and hour before hand ....lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2006, 09:30 PM~5871269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks like your popular.... well, don't forget about me now that your famous...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 08:35 PM~5871303
> *Wow! Looks like your popular.... well, don't forget about me now that your famous...
> *


Since when :uh: lol I had fun at the show nice talking to you


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2006, 09:37 PM~5871311
> *Since when  :uh:  lol I had fun at the show nice talking to you
> *


Where the pic of our bikes???


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 08:41 PM~5871341
> *Where the pic of our bikes???
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 30 2006, 09:45 PM~5871368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww......que chulo! :cheesy:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DID THEY GIVE TROPHIES OR PLAQUES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

plaques


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 08:59 PM~5871414
> *plaques
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

What did the new FREDDY bike place and did any new radicals make it.........


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Jul 30 2006, 09:07 PM~5871475
> *What did the new FREDDY bike place and did any new radicals make it.........
> *


THE NEW FREDDY TOOK 1st FULL CUSTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice good job MR.3D in the work on that bike and can u give me the line up on sweeps like 1st 2nd 3rd places please


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> Nice good job MR.3D in the work on that bike and can u give me the line up on sweeps like 1st 2nd 3rd places please
> Problemas-Wolverine-Freddy :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

sweepstakes bike:
1st- Rec
2nd- Wolverine
3rd- Freddy

sweepstakes trike:
1st- schwinn limo
2nd- Da Most Hated (RABBIT :biggrin: )
2rd- Tiempos locos trike


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 30 2006, 09:24 PM~5871596
> *sweepstakes bike:
> 1st- Rec
> 2nd- Wolverine
> ...











King-REC.....................Mr.Rabbit


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 30 2006, 10:24 PM~5871596
> *sweepstakes bike:
> 1st- Rec
> 2nd- Wolverine
> ...


Sexiest murals.... MsDani...


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

I wanna see a pic of swchiwwn limo


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2006, 10:36 PM~5871673
> *THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Next generations of hotties!!!


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2006, 09:36 PM~5871673
> *THE NEXT GENERATION OF LOWRIDING!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. this bike i hand built took 1st.. im happy.all the hard work finnaly paid off.. 1st show ever and they won..... good job girls....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5870144
> *this topic should be called 'EVERYONE ON RECS NUTS ''
> *



LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 09:28 PM~5871619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO THATS WHAT REC LOOKS LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 30 2006, 08:24 PM~5871596
> *sweepstakes bike:
> 1st- Rec
> 2nd- Wolverine
> ...


Whats the Schwinn Limo look like and why do people hate you?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 11:02 PM~5871845
> *Whats the Schwinn Limo look like and why do people hate you?
> *


Cuz he's my fiance..... :cheesy:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DONT SLEEP ON THEM BAD INFLUENCE BOYS
HERES MY UPDATE. NEW FORKS, AND SISSY BAR.








FELLOW CLUB MEMBER, SCREEN NAME *BERT*








FELLOW CLUB MEMBER'S SON. SCREEN NAME GBODYMAN








FELLOW CLUB MEMBER. SCREEN NAME 1998WAGONHATCH


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 11:07 PM~5871879
> *DONT SLEEP ON THEM BAD INFLUENCE BOYS
> FELLOW CLUB MEMBER.  SCREEN NAME 1998WAGONHATCH
> 
> ...



2nd place special interest trike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 31 2006, 12:09 AM~5871884
> *2nd place special interest trike
> *


YOURE WELCOME.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 11:10 PM~5871893
> *YOURE WELCOME.
> *


thank you justdeez<------built mine in 3 days....very,very good :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

YOU FUKKAS NEED TO SEE REC'S BIKE IN PERSON. UN-BE-LEEEVE-A-BLE!!!!
FINALLY MET HIM TOO. WAS PROBABLY TOO BUSY TO REMEMBER WHO I AM. :biggrin: 
AND MIKE LINVILLE IS A TALL MU-FUKKA. GOOD PEOPLE TOO. :biggrin: ASK HIM ABOUT THE H-TOWN STRIPPERS.  
AND I HEARD SIC TRIED TO RIDE MY SHIT WHILE I WAS AWAY. I WOULD'VE RODE HIS, IF YOU COULD GET THAT BIG BASTARD OFF THE TURNTABLE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 30 2006, 10:09 PM~5871884
> *2nd place special interest trike
> *


ur welcome again... u know i got down on it...
hooked all boys up good...

oh yeah.. special thanks to true eminece car club and bad influences.. thanks for giving me the opportunity to paint and build yalls bikes.. all business is appricitated...ill be talkin to both clubs soon about sponsorship...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 12:15 AM~5871930
> *ur welcome again... u know i got down on it...
> hooked all boys up good...
> 
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey sic, congrats on the bikes and tricycles you painted, your work is awsome.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 10:14 PM~5871924
> *YOU FUKKAS NEED TO SEE REC'S BIKE IN PERSON.  UN-BE-LEEEVE-A-BLE!!!!
> FINALLY MET HIM TOO.  WAS PROBABLY TOO BUSY TO REMEMBER WHO I AM. :biggrin:
> AND MIKE LINVILLE IS A TALL MU-FUKKA.  GOOD PEOPLE TOO. :biggrin: ASK HIM ABOUT THE H-TOWN STRIPPERS.
> ...



oh yeah.. i forgot about that.. i had to sit on it.. lol.. i also farted on it too.. yours and domes trike


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 11:15 PM~5871930
> *ur welcome again... u know i got down on it...
> hooked all boys up good...
> 
> ...


fuck yeah hooked us all up, thanks man.....by the way congrats on first place....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 30 2006, 10:15 PM~5871935
> *hey sic, congrats on the bikes and tricycles you painted, your work is awsome.
> *


thankx man.. couldnt do it without them letting me...trying to move on up.. be on the look out for me in a couple of years..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CANT FORGET CONGRATS TO RABBIT. CAME OUTTA LEFT FIELD WITH A BAD ASS TRIKE. AND TELL LETTY TO STOP PICKING ON ME.  AND SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO DEATH DEALER FOR TALKING SHIT THE WHOLE DAY. :cheesy:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE A PIC OF THAT TRIKE SCHWIN LIMO????????


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 11:16 PM~5871938
> *oh yeah.. i forgot about that.. i had to sit on it.. lol.. i also farted on it too.. yours and domes trike
> *


hey your ass wouldn't fit on mine, shit won't even let my son ride that shit....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 30 2006, 10:16 PM~5871942
> *fuck yeah hooked us all up, thanks man.....by the way congrats on first place....
> *


congrats on your 2nd... i say u bring it back and let me add a lil leaf on it.. get you that 1st place win..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 31 2006, 12:18 AM~5871953
> *hey your ass wouldn't fit on mine, shit won't even let my son ride that shit....
> *


YOUR SON IS MY GOD SON. LET HIM RIDE THE BASTARD!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 10:18 PM~5871950
> *CANT FORGET CONGRATS TO RABBIT.  CAME OUTTA LEFT FIELD WITH A BAD ASS TRIKE.  AND TELL LETTY TO STOP PICKING ON ME.   AND SPECIAL THANKS GO OUT TO DEATH DEALER FOR TALKING SHIT THE WHOLE DAY. :cheesy:
> *



WHO ME....PICK ON YOU... NEVER :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 30 2006, 10:18 PM~5871950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea.. as soon as i sat down.. it dropped and the pedal sat to low..


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 11:19 PM~5871958
> *congrats on your 2nd... i say u bring it back and let me add a lil leaf on it.. get you that 1st place win..
> *


still wanna know which one beat mine....none of the others had anything molded or shit like mine? 

nah no leaf....this offseason maybe mold that front fender and make some for the rears, and a mural to lock up first next year.....


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 11:20 PM~5871963
> *YOUR SON IS MY GOD SON.  LET HIM RIDE THE BASTARD!!!! :angry:
> *



your the one thats gonna have to rebuild it when he fucks it up...boy can't take care of shit....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry: SORRY RABBIT. FORGOT TO GET YOUR TRIKE IN THE PIC. :cheesy:


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2006, 10:23 PM~5871994
> *:angry: SORRY RABBIT.  FORGOT TO GET YOUR TRIKE IN THE PIC.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 30 2006, 09:04 PM~5871859
> *Cuz he's my fiance..... :cheesy:
> *


Thats not a good reason to hate somebody. I thought it was cause he broke people windows or stole cars or was wanted by the police or something like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Jul 30 2006, 09:18 PM~5871951
> *ANYBODY HAVE A PIC OF THAT TRIKE SCHWIN LIMO????????
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jul 30 2006, 10:23 PM~5871993
> *your the one thats gonna have to rebuild it when he fucks it up...boy can't take care of shit....
> *



sounds like bad parenting to me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
WE R STILL POSTING UP PIC..........BUT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what can I say, you guys (and girls) are doing it big in texas. props to all of you.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL I AM NOT THE FIRST BUT LET ME CONGRATULATE KING REC..... THAT BIKE CAME OUT REAL NICE AND IS MORE THAN VEGAS WORTHY.....GOOD LUCK IN SIN CITY.

RECAP....

1ST SWEEP.....KING REC

2ND SWEEP.....WOLVERINE

3RD SWEEP.....FREDDY

AWARDS.......

KING REC...... BEST PLATING....BEST ENGRAVING....BEST PAINT 

WOLVERINE.....BEST BODY MODS....BEST DISPLAY....BEST USE OF ACCESORIES....BEST UPHOLSTERY

FREDDY.......BEST GRAPHICS

CONGRATS TO ALL WINNERS......LOOKS LIKE VEGAS WILL BE INTERESTING...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 30 2006, 11:52 PM~5872177
> *WELL I AM NOT THE FIRST BUT LET ME CONGRATULATE KING REC..... THAT BIKE CAME OUT REAL NICE AND IS MORE THAN VEGAS WORTHY.....GOOD LUCK IN SIN CITY.
> 
> RECAP....
> ...


Thanks for the shirt again, i owe ya  
I know I learned a lesson that's for sure, especially from you and Big A!!! lol One conversation I will never forget!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

jorges forks are bad ass i love those things :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

RANDOM DEATH DEALER PARTS SCATTERED EVERYWHERE. :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jul 30 2006, 09:06 PM~5871166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ey noe,do you have nightmares of chrome bikes now?
> j/k homie!  :biggrin:
> *


every once in while, yeah :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2006, 10:41 PM~5871707
> *yes.. this bike i hand built took 1st.. im happy.all the hard work finnaly paid off.. 1st show ever and they won..... good job girls....
> *


what class was that bike in? mild 16 or??


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Mr bling bling


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 29 2006, 08:41 AM~5863716
> *I know u said just pics, but i was just informing that i have exclusive pics of my homeboy from "cali" or aka REC! ahahahahahahahahaha. I'll post up after work.
> *


from cali???where in cali??


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 31 2006, 08:22 AM~5873651
> *from cali???where in cali??
> *


I live in Texas not Cali it was all made up


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

No matter what Death Dealer was at the show


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats to all the Houston people that kicked ass at the show.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Latin Cartels Bc :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

NOt a bicycle but my bike :biggrin: 
2nd place designer bike (ninja type) :scrutinize: I guess if its not a harley it is a designer bike. :dunno:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2006, 09:23 AM~5873388
> *what class was that bike in?  mild 16 or??
> *


Yes...16 inch mild


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 31 2006, 07:24 AM~5873658
> *I live in Texas not Cali it was all made up
> *


 :uh: What was the point of that?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they were just trying to hype things up i guess


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 31 2006, 07:23 AM~5873388
> *what class was that bike in?  mild 16 or??
> *


yeah.. mild 16 in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo+Jul 31 2006, 10:14 AM~5873938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

thanks


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll post of my pics after I get off of work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://i7.tinypic.com/21ked5j.jpg
built that frame and fenders..paint

http://i7.tinypic.com/21ke0jt.jpg
made and painted these fenders

http://i7.tinypic.com/21kee1e.jpg
built frame and fenders,paint

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/NEWFORKS.jpg
pinstriped and re flaked this

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/BERT.jpg
paint

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/NEWRAY.jpg
paint

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c182/justdeez/DOMEBABY.jpg
paint


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Do you remember what place charlie got? They told me but I was in a rush to get my car on the trailer...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Please, if someone has a pic of the Scwinn limo trike, post it up so we can see it. :cheesy:


----------



## glassJAw (Jul 31, 2006)

those are nice pics, man hopefully my bike will done by the next years show!! i just get the frame painted and get my parts chrome and gold plated. i ve got a long ways to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 10:14 AM~5874661
> *Please, if someone has a pic of the Scwinn limo trike, post it up so we can see it. :cheesy:
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## glassJAw (Jul 31, 2006)

not to get off topic or anything but did shorty take it all again this year in the hydro contest??this was the frist show i missed in 10 years


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 07:50 PM~5871044
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THIS IS THE 1ST PLACE OVER ALL TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 31 2006, 11:11 AM~5874644
> *Do you remember what place charlie got? They told me but I was in a rush to get my car on the trailer...
> *


i think he took 3rd
he beat lurch


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 11:45 AM~5874917
> *THIS IS THE 1ST PLACE OVER ALL TRIKE
> *


that is the schwinn limo shit?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> quote]
> this one is nice and all but needs way better parts
> not store bought shit for reals
> the fork is clean as fuk though


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 31 2006, 12:09 PM~5875143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN FOR MY BIKE NOT BEING FINISHED SHE GOT HER 1ST WIN


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 31 2006, 12:14 PM~5875173
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY THERE'S CHUCKY'S B/F POSING NOW THAT'S A REAL MODEL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 31 2006, 11:54 AM~5874994
> *that is the schwinn limo shit?
> *


Thats what I thought, but it dont look like no limo to me. And It should be in speicial interest.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions won 12 awards with 4 bikes and 1 pedal car....so we did pretty good


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

there was about 5 spiderman bikes and i believe 1 spiderman pedal car........too many spiderman bikes for one show


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

oh yea a tour record with 130 bike entry


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 12:36 PM~5875348
> *oh yea a tour record with 130 bike entry
> *


IN legions only!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > quote]
> > this one is nice and all but needs way better parts
> > not store bought shit for reals
> > the fork is clean as fuk though
> ...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 12:39 PM~5875369
> *IN legions only!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Nope, I think they have 30 bikes total?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

This was our bikes we brought out to show from tiempos locos car club

My trike took home 2nd place semi trike  









Another club member and home boy took home 2nd place radical trike in the sweepstakes  









and the other two bikes came out to show but didnt place
Kermet the frog bike









and the Dark Chylde bike


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> > quote]
> > this one is nice and all but needs way better parts
> > not store bought shit for reals
> > the fork is clean as fuk though
> ...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

too many bikes to upload all of them...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 12:45 PM~5875409
> *too many bikes to upload all of them...
> *


Please?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dose any one know who took home first place semi custom????


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS ONLY HAD 4 BIKES OUT THERE. ONE PEDAL CAR. NOT OUR USUAL SHOWING BUT WE DID PRETTY GOOD FOR WHAT WE HAD.

WOLVERINE------2ND RADICAL....2ND OVERALL.....4 SPECIAL AWARDS

FREDDY----------1ST FULL ......3RD OVERAL.... 1 SPECIAL AWARD

STREET BIKE------2ND STREET

16 INCH-----------2ND RADICAL

PEDAL CAR--------1ST SPECIAL INTEREST


SO NOT A BAD SHOWING. EVERYONE PLACED AND HAD TWO SWEEPSTAKES AND 5 SPECIAL AWARDS.

CONGRATS TO ALL THAT PLACED. IT WAS THE LARGEST BIKE SHOWING SO FAR ON THE TOUR WITH ONLY ONE SHOW LEFT.

WAY TO REPRESENT TEXAS!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 31 2006, 12:48 PM~5875437
> *Dose any one know who took home first place semi custom????
> *



HYPNOTIZED


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 31 2006, 12:49 PM~5875439
> *LEGIONS ONLY HAD 4 BIKES OUT THERE.  ONE PEDAL CAR.  NOT OUR USUAL SHOWING BUT WE DID PRETTY GOOD FOR WHAT WE HAD.
> 
> WOLVERINE------2ND RADICAL....2ND OVERALL.....4 SPECIAL AWARDS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 01:50 PM~5875447
> *HYPNOTIZED
> *



WHICH BIKE WAS IT??


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 31 2006, 12:52 PM~5875461
> *WHICH BIKE WAS IT??
> *



MY OLD ONE


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i think it was this one that won semi


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 07:37 PM~5870938
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HERE U GO THIS ONE WON 1ST IN SEMI


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK IT WAS. WHO TOOK MILD?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

me...lol next time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What happened to that guy Legions of texas and his trike?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 01:59 PM~5875511
> *me...lol next time
> *



YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE.....YOU WILL BE IN VEGAS RIGHT.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5875514
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE.....YOU WILL BE IN VEGAS RIGHT.....
> *



yep ill be there


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 31 2006, 02:00 PM~5875513
> *What happened to that guy Legions of texas and his trike?
> *



HE MOVED OUT TO CALI TO WORK. HE LEFT THE TRIKE HERE AND WE WERE NOT ABLE TO GET IT TO THE SHOW. 

WE HAD TWO GUYS FROM THE CLUB MOVE TO THE WEST COAST... AND ANOTHER OF OUR MEMBERS WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE IT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT BIKE TOOK BEST MURALS??


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

street class aint the same here is your 1st,2nd,and 3rd.....sorry little kids but yall will have to get to work :biggrin: in order


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5875548
> *ANYONE KNOW WHAT BIKE TOOK BEST MURALS??
> *



I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey chris i think it was that trike on turntable that took best murals


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

MY SON TOOK 1ST IN STREET AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT RABBIT AND I BUSTED ASS IN 1 WEEK TO HAVE SOMETHING FOR HIM TO SHOW ALSO RABBIT PAINTED IT IN THE RAIN


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 02:07 PM~5875566
> *hey chris i think it was that trike on turntable that took best murals
> *



I DONT THINK SO. I THINK THE NAME WAS JUAN RODRIGUEZ... OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.

THE ONLY BIKE I WAS THINKING OF WAS A BRANDYWINE BIKE FROM ROLLERZ WITH GRAPHICS ON THE FRONT TANK AND MURALS ON THE REAR SKIRT....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 02:09 PM~5875582
> *MY SON TOOK 1ST IN STREET AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT RABBIT AND I BUSTED ASS IN 1 WEEK TO HAVE SOMETHING FOR HIM TO SHOW ALSO RABBIT PAINTED IT IN THE RAIN
> *



WELL GOOD JOB TO YOU AND RABBIT FOR DOING THAT IN THAT SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

It's back to work on some new out of state bike's . Ill post more pics. later :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

you could be right


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 31 2006, 02:11 PM~5875596
> *It's back to work on some new out of state bike's . Ill post more pics. later :biggrin:
> *



WELL YOUR WORK IS LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 31 2006, 01:11 PM~5875591
> *WELL GOOD JOB TO YOU AND RABBIT FOR DOING THAT IN THAT SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME.
> *



YOU KNOW ANYTHING FOR MY BOY JOHN JOHN


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 02:15 PM~5875627
> *YOU KNOW ANYTHING FOR MY BOY JOHN JOHN
> *



AWWWW..... FOR MOMMY'S LITTLE BOY.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

laterz chris.....gots to go...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 02:23 PM~5875693
> *laterz chris.....gots to go...
> *



GIVE ME A CALL LATER....


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 03:06 PM~5875554
> *street class aint the same here is your 1st,2nd,and 3rd.....sorry little kids but yall will have to get to work :biggrin: in order
> *


Dude, you aint lying. I got to get custom parts if I want to try to compete. I thought my mural was going to help...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NOW THATS GANGSTA


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

where is my bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2006, 02:02 PM~5875936
> *NOW THATS GANGSTA
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. that tight..
brings a tear to the eye


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im just asking....how did WOLVERINE lose if he has more body mods the rec's bike?????


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Is body mods worth more pionts then all right i liked rabbit trike i thought it looked better then schwin limo honestly


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:57 PM~5876751
> *im just asking....how did WOLVERINE lose if he has more body mods the rec's bike?????
> *


:0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

http://i7.tinypic.com/21likjp.jpg[/IMG
][img]http://i7.tinypic.com/21lilmp.jpg


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

do yall still want more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

way to go to all the guys that won and went REC i love your bike real nice


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

got milk!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: BADD NEWS MY TRIKE IS GOING TO NEAD A NEW PAINT JOB ..ON THE WAY HOME IT GOT DAMAGE


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 31 2006, 04:45 PM~5877099
> *:angry: BADD NEWS MY TRIKE IS GOING TO NEAD A NEW PAINT JOB ..ON THE WAY HOME IT GOT DAMAGE
> *


the good news is that TEAM TX. is behind u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 31 2006, 04:48 PM~5877126
> *the good news is that TEAM TX. is behind u!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TANKS TO ALL TEAM TEXAS FOR THERE SUPORT NOW IS TIME TO GET READY FOR VEGAS ....


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is that all the pictures and what happend to the scretched limo


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 31 2006, 06:30 PM~5877851
> *is that all the pictures and what happend to the scretched limo
> *


Its the 20" frame on 12" wheels with a side2side.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 06:36 PM~5877899
> *Its the 20" frame on 12" wheels with a side2side.
> *


Post 266.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 30 2006, 10:02 PM~5871845
> *Whats the Schwinn Limo look like and why do people hate you?
> *


Naw man, thats just the name of my bike "Da Most Hated" :roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 31 2006, 06:50 PM~5877998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 08:30 PM~5878315
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 nother dragon bike 2 more years of that bullshit.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it some bad ass bikes


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

That trike is really old. I seen it like...the first time I showed my street bike 5 years ago...I think...


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 07:30 PM~5878315
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Its got side 2 side on the trike kit.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 08:42 PM~5878382
> *Its got side 2 side on the trike kit.
> *


no shit i heard that bicycle can fly too if i threw it off a cliff,well, anything can fly temporarely when being thrown off a cliff


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 07:42 PM~5878382
> *Its got side 2 side on the trike kit.
> *


THAT DONT MEAN SHIT BRO ITS STILL UGLY :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 07:46 PM~5878404
> *THAT DONT MEAN SHIT BRO ITS STILL UGLY :biggrin:
> *


HAHHEHAHEHHAHEHAHHEHAH!!! :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 07:52 PM~5878439
> *HAHHEHAHEHHAHEHAHHEHAH!!!  :0
> *


WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT I BUST OUT WITH NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats to REC!!!
Much Love from the Paz Brothers!!!!

Wish we didnt sell MOS!

Vegas is yours HOMIE


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 07:58 PM~5878445
> *WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE WHAT I BUST OUT WITH NEXT WEEKEND
> *


Tell me now please.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

well sad we missed a good show, but work gots me out here in Long Beach for a lil while........congrats to all the winners this weekend.

Rec.....the bike came out real clean and luv that paint and hydro setup.

sup Rabbit im liking the new trike cant wait to see it in person

and to everyone with new parts, mural, paint and body mods cant wait to see ya at the Los Mag. show.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2006, 10:27 PM~5878953
> *well sad we missed a good show, but work gots me out here in Long Beach for a lil while........congrats to all the winners this weekend.
> 
> Rec.....the bike came out real clean and luv that paint and hydro setup.
> ...



HOPEFULLY WE WILL BE STRONGER THERE..........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 31 2006, 07:59 PM~5878453
> *Tell me now please.
> *


IT ISNT ANYTHING IM JUST TRYING TO HYPE IT UP A LITTLE :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 09:57 PM~5879129
> *IT ISNT ANYTHING IM JUST TRYING TO HYPE IT UP A LITTLE :uh:
> *


Rec #2


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2006, 09:27 PM~5878953
> *well sad we missed a good show, but work gots me out here in Long Beach for a lil while........congrats to all the winners this weekend.
> 
> Rec.....the bike came out real clean and luv that paint and hydro setup.
> ...





SORRY THAT'S SHOW YOU WON'T SEE ANY OF OUR BIKES...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 31 2006, 08:05 AM~5871863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn they're still showing that one? :cheesy: I'm going to Houston next year just go to against that 16"  The very first LRB I bought was Spring 2000 and that bike was featured, I thought it was the baddest little bike out there. :thumbsup:


Congrats Rec, BigTex, and all who showed. See ya in Vegas :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 1 2006, 02:01 AM~5879995
> *Damn they're still showing that one?  :cheesy:  I'm going to Houston next year just go to against that 16"    The very first LRB I bought was Spring 2000 and that bike was featured, I thought it was the baddest little bike out there. :thumbsup:
> Congrats Rec, BigTex, and all who showed.  See ya in Vegas :thumbsup:
> *



THEY DON'T ALWAYS BRING IT OUT. IT WAS ACTUALLY DISPLAYED INSIDE A CAR DISPLAY. SO I AM PRETTY SURE IT WASN'T EVEN JUDGED.

BUT YOU SHOULD COME OUT ANYWAY. YOU SEE THE KIND OF SHOW WE PUT ON.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 1 2006, 08:17 AM~5880646
> *THEY DON'T ALWAYS BRING IT OUT.  IT WAS ACTUALLY DISPLAYED INSIDE A CAR DISPLAY.  SO I AM PRETTY SURE IT WASN'T EVEN JUDGED.
> 
> BUT YOU SHOULD COME OUT ANYWAY.  YOU SEE THE KIND OF SHOW WE PUT ON.
> *



x2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 31 2006, 06:16 PM~5878208
> *Naw man, thats just the name of my bike "Da Most Hated" :roflmao:
> *


Why do people hate your trike? What is there to hate about it? I guess I dont get it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jul 31 2006, 08:27 PM~5878953
> *well sad we missed a good show, but work gots me out here in Long Beach for a lil while........congrats to all the winners this weekend.
> 
> Rec.....the bike came out real clean and luv that paint and hydro setup.
> ...


Where ya been homie? Are you bringing the trike out to vegas this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 31 2006, 08:57 PM~5879129
> *IT ISNT ANYTHING IM JUST TRYING TO HYPE IT UP A LITTLE :uh:
> *


HYPE THAT BITCH!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:03 AM~5880798
> *Where ya been homie? Are you bringing the trike out to vegas this year?
> *



TRYING TO GET HIM TO TAKE THE TRIKE TO VEGAS.... BUT HE DIDN'T QUALIFY AND THE TRIKE IS HERE IN HOUSTON.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn! I take a day off from posting and its already done for me. It was nice to see everyone at the show. Got to meet some new faces and friends. Congrats to all the winners who put in there hard time and effort on showing this past weekend. Lets see what Vegas has in store for us. Nice meeting you all.

--Jorge

heres a pic for Dani and Jose's bike after the show. 












> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jul 30 2006, 11:56 PM~5871803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks man. I was there in support for everyone.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 10:30 AM~5881508
> *Damn! I take a day off from posting and its already done for me. It was nice to see everyone at the show. Got to meet some new faces and friends. Congrats to all the winners who put in there hard time and effort on showing this past weekend. Lets see what Vegas has in store for us. Nice meeting you all.
> 
> --Jorge
> ...


who mike jones.........who


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WE WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICZ LATERZ, HOPE EVERYONE LIKE THEM.......
:biggrin: 
IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW AND THERE WUZ A LOT OF LOWRIDERZ BIKES OUT THERE........ I GOT TO MEET MIKE AN HIS DAD FROM NOBILITY B.C. THANKZ FOR COMING OUT TO LRM SHOW I HOPE UR FLIGHT WUZ SAFE.........
ALSO WICKED DREAMZ & FAMILY........ 
IT WILL BE THE LAST TIME SHE WILL BE SHOWING HER BIKE......... MAYBE HER BROTHER WILL BE COMING OUT WITH A LOWRIDER SOON............
LET (ARCHANGEL) & US KNOW WHEN U R READY........... 
BE BLESS GIRL-D-TOWN AND TAKE CARE OF UR SELF, I HEARD U WILL BE GOING TO COLLEGE & DO UR BEST......
WHUTZ H-TOWN *CONGRATS TO NOBILITY B.C*
CONGRATS TO:
KING REC
RABBIT
FREDDY
BIG TEX
SIC 713
DREAM ANGEL 2
WICKED DREAMZ
& TO EVERYBODY THAT WON AT LRM SHOW 2006 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 1 2006, 01:20 PM~5881767
> *WE WILL POST UP SOME  MORE PICZ LATERZ, HOPE EVERYONE LIKE THEM.......
> :biggrin:
> IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW AND THERE WUZ A LOT OF LOWRIDERZ BIKES OUT THERE........ I GOT TO MEET MIKE AN HIS DAD FROM NOBILITY B.C. THANKZ FOR COMING OUT TO LRM SHOW I HOPE UR FLIGHT WUZ SAFE.........
> ...



Cant say hi...... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO NO ONE KNOWS WHO TOOK BEST MURALS?


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 1 2006, 12:11 PM~5882072
> *SO NO ONE KNOWS WHO TOOK BEST MURALS?
> *


IT WAS THE 16" FROM RO


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 12:50 PM~5875447
> *HYPNOTIZED
> *


Pic.??? :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, yeah... it was good seeing you guys from Florida again. Im sorry for making yall feel short around me. :biggrin: Hope to see yall both again in Vegas. Good luck my tall friends :thumbsup: tell Jesse i said whats up.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

so did that bike veggie tales place or did it dq because of the rims..


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Just for the record this is Toymaker. Yeah we had a great time, sorry we didn't get to spend time with you. Looking forward to seeing everyone again in Vegas. We hope to get the chance to make you as welcome in Florida, as you guys did in Texas. If there is anything we can do to help you just give us a shout. I know you are thinking about showing another bike, it's in your blood. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 30 2006, 07:37 PM~5870938
> *
> 
> 
> ...



1ST PLACE SEMI 
HYPNOTIZED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 1 2006, 07:41 AM~5880981
> *TRYING TO GET HIM TO TAKE THE TRIKE TO VEGAS.... BUT HE DIDN'T QUALIFY AND THE TRIKE IS HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *


It sounds like you have to take the trike to vegas. It doesnt matter if he didnt qualify. I didnt even go to a LRM show this year and Im taking my trike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 12:14 PM~5882590
> *Just for the record this is Toymaker. Yeah we had a great time, sorry we didn't get to spend time with you. Looking forward to seeing everyone again in Vegas. We hope to get the chance to make you as welcome in Florida, as you guys did in Texas. If there is anything we can do to help you just give us a shout. I know you are thinking about showing another bike, it's in your blood.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I need mike to call me. I dont think i have the right number? The one I have doesnt work.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

What can i say my dream of one day showing a bicycle came true first time to ever show a bicycle


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 02:22 PM~5882636
> *It sounds like you have to take the trike to vegas. It doesnt matter if he didnt qualify. I didnt even go to a LRM show this year and Im taking my trike.
> *



WELL THE TRIKE IS TRIKE OF THE YEAR QUALITY... .SO IT WOULD SUCK TO GO AND NOT BE ABLE TO WIN....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 02:39 PM~5882760
> *What can i say my dream of one day showing a bicycle came true first time to ever show a bicycle
> 
> 
> ...



YA... WE ALL KNOW YOU WON.... QUIT SHOWING OFF..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JK

THE BIKE IS DEFINITE BOTY MATERIAL..... IT WILL BE A SHAME IF YOU DON'T TAKE IT OUT THERE.... AND THINK... YOU COULD WIN YOUR FIRST YEAR OUT...THAT WOULD BE COOL!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 1 2006, 02:50 PM~5882835
> *YA... WE ALL KNOW YOU WON.... QUIT SHOWING OFF..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> JK
> ...



now that would be dope!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 04:23 PM~5882646
> *I need mike to call me. I dont think i have the right number? The one I have doesnt work.
> *



Mike is on a cruise to Grand Cayman & Jamacia he will be back on Saturday. I just Pm'd you his cell# :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 02:02 PM~5882904
> *Mike is on a cruise to Grand Cayman & Jamacia he will be back on Saturday. I just Pm'd you his cell# :biggrin:
> *



must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 03:02 PM~5882904
> *Mike is on a cruise to Grand Cayman & Jamacia he will be back on Saturday. I just Pm'd you his cell# :biggrin:
> *



THAT IS A TRUE SOLDIER.... STAYING OUT LATE SATURDAY... BEING AT THE SHOW SUNDAY.... FLYING BACK AND THEN GOING ON A CRUISE THE NEXT DAY.....NOT LIKE SOME PEOPLE WHO TAKE A NAP AND NEVER WAKE UP........ :0


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 02:39 PM~5882760
> *What can i say my dream of one day showing a bicycle came true first time to ever show a bicycle
> 
> 
> ...



man that bike is wicked....these pictures do no justice for it for those who didn't get to see it in person all the modifications and engraving.

I sat and looked at it for about 30 minutes at setup and another 30 or so on sunday just looking at all the things he's done to it. probably cound have for another 2 hours or so and still be amazed of the things he did to this bike. 

he has set the standard for now on bikes....

big props rec, and good luck at vegas this year.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 01:02 PM~5882904
> *Mike is on a cruise to Grand Cayman & Jamacia he will be back on Saturday. I just Pm'd you his cell# :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 1 2006, 01:20 PM~5881767
> *WE WILL POST UP SOME  MORE PICZ LATERZ, HOPE EVERYONE LIKE THEM.......
> :biggrin:
> IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW AND THERE WUZ A LOT OF LOWRIDERZ BIKES OUT THERE........ I GOT TO MEET MIKE AN HIS DAD FROM NOBILITY B.C. THANKZ FOR COMING OUT TO LRM SHOW I HOPE UR FLIGHT WUZ SAFE.........
> ...




*Thanks Alot....*we had a great time in Houston .It was good to meet some nice people over there. Rec tore it up I told him he would during set -up .I'm glad I was right. It is time for something new on the bike scene, and his bike was it. Take care and hope to see you next year with my son's bike . Hopefully he will be as lucky as his sister was.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

all i can say is that the limo trike with the 12" wheels is the ugliest shit Ive ever seen in my life. they should have taken off 20 pts for ugliness.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 04:05 PM~5883575
> *all i can say is that the limo trike with the 12" wheels is the ugliest shit Ive ever seen in my life. they should have taken off 20 pts for ugliness.
> *


I woudnt call his trike ugly this guy was in line waiting in the hot sun just to show his trike some people like it some dont but he sure has pride on his trike.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 04:05 PM~5883575
> *all i can say is that the limo trike with the 12" wheels is the ugliest shit Ive ever seen in my life. they should have taken off 20 pts for ugliness.
> *



YOU MIGHT NOT LIKE IT BUT IT TOOK HOME OVERALL TRIKE SWEEPSTAKE SO I GIVE HIM BIG PROPS... :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 04:26 PM~5883705
> *I woudnt call his trike ugly this guy was in line waiting in the hot sun just to show his trike some people like it some dont  but he sure has pride on his trike.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 05:34 PM~5883770
> *YOU MIGHT NOT LIKE IT BUT IT TOOK HOME OVERALL TRIKE SWEEPSTAKE SO I GIVE HIM BIG PROPS... :biggrin:
> *


and thats scary cause f that trike ends up as trike of the year were all screwed just like when the non matching dragin trike was on the podium god that bike was fucking ugly i think those bikes were build by the owner of prophecy


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 1 2006, 04:36 PM~5883791
> *and thats scary cause f that trike ends up as trike of the year were all screwed just like when the non matching dragin trike was on the podium god that bike was fucking ugly i think those bikes were build by the owner of prophecy
> *


THAT'S NOT NICE PROPHECY IS NICER THEN CERTAIN RADICAL'S THAT DON'T EVEN LOOK LIKE A DAMN BIKE


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 05:26 PM~5883705
> *I woudnt call his trike ugly this guy was in line waiting in the hot sun just to show his trike some people like it some dont  but he sure has pride on his trike.
> *



amen rec....anyone got balls enough to show what they built gets some respect in my book....especially out in the sun for several hours in 90 degree plus heat with humidity...i may not like everything at the show but when somone wins best overall he must have done somethin right... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 1 2006, 03:36 PM~5883791
> *and thats scary cause f that trike ends up as trike of the year were all screwed just like when the non matching dragin trike was on the podium god that bike was fucking ugly i think those bikes were build by the owner of prophecy
> *


I dont think hes going to won TOTY. I think Rollerz Only is going to take it like they said they were.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

jesus, prophecy looking more like a bike than some others? yea right, thats the most hideous thing on 2 wheels. look yall can be mad at me and say "well give him props, he won", yea yea, whatever, that bike hurts my eyes the same way prophecy did.

"amen rec....anyone got balls enough to show what they built gets some respect in my book....especially out in the sun for several hours in 90 degree plus heat with humidity...i may not like everything at the show but when somone wins best overall he must have done somethin right... "

so they won because they have enough shit on there bike to make points for the judges, its still an ugly ass bike.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:57 PM~5876751
> *im just asking....how did WOLVERINE lose if he has more body mods the rec's bike?????
> *


anybody???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:nono: Art ^


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 05:55 PM~5883937
> *jesus,  prophecy looking more like a bike than some others? yea right, thats the most hideous thing on 2 wheels. look yall can be mad at me and say "well give him props, he won", yea yea, whatever, that bike hurts my eyes the same way prophecy did.
> 
> "amen rec....anyone got balls enough to show what they built gets some respect in my book....especially out in the sun for several hours in 90 degree plus heat with humidity...i may not like everything at the show but when somone wins best overall he must have done somethin right...  "
> ...



just because they add shit doesn't mean he'll get points for it


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Aug 1 2006, 04:49 PM~5883872
> *amen rec....anyone got balls enough to show what they built gets some respect in my book....especially out in the sun for several hours in 90 degree plus heat with humidity...i may not like everything at the show but when somone wins best overall he must have done somethin right...    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I give it to this guy becouse i dont see no 1 els at shows hitting switches, 
opening scissor lift, spining love seat, making 1 back wheel come off the ground,
spining spare wheel & all lights working oh & split love seat all switch cantroled
I give it to him. not only that he's a good freind of mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

OVER ALL TRIKE WINNER :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Aug 1 2006, 05:15 PM~5884020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH HE LOOKS SO HANDSOME.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see we got a bunch of hatters in here... yea some may not like that trike.. but the bikes like 5 yrs old.. brings it out and he still takes his class.. you cant hate on that...

all i gotta say if u dont like it.. build something better and take him out...

thats my 5 cents.. cuz im worth more than 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 04:54 PM~5884234
> *i see we got a bunch of hatters in here... yea some may not like that trike.. but the bikes like 5 yrs old.. brings it out and he still takes his class.. you cant hate on that...
> 
> all i gotta say if u dont like it.. build something better and take him out...
> ...


YEAH PUNKS!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 05:54 PM~5884234
> *thats my 5 cents.. cuz im worth more than 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 1 2006, 05:57 PM~5884252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 06:34 PM~5884481
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd  in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............
> *


your daughter is a good sport! that strawberry shortcake bike is pretty cool!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:34 PM~5884481
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd  in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............
> *



I took a good long look at the shortcake bike and was glad to see a fresh idea or two, and a new theme. I love your daughters attitude, and I am looking forward to seeing more form you guys. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BTW you can request your scoresheet and ask them what class they put you in. You will need your entry number when you call.

Toymaker


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 07:59 PM~5883960
> *anybody???
> *



The placement is determined by total points.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 03:14 PM~5882590
> *Just for the record this is Toymaker. Yeah we had a great time, sorry we didn't get to spend time with you. Looking forward to seeing everyone again in Vegas. We hope to get the chance to make you as welcome in Florida, as you guys did in Texas. If there is anything we can do to help you just give us a shout. I know you are thinking about showing another bike, it's in your blood.
> 
> 
> *


I know, i know. Its hard to get out of the bike scene. For sure next time we'll all go out, including Jose. Legions, Nobility, and Latin Cartel are the three musketeers. :biggrin: If i decide to get another bike rollin, it'll be full throttle. No cutting corners, and no half assing anything. Oh, and no more full custom :biggrin: I'll keep in touch with you two for sure once i get my feet going. Now that Jose put Baytown on the map, it'll be hard to follow those steps. I have something up my sleeve though. :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 06:34 PM~5884481
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd  in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............
> *


YOU GOT SOME NICE BIKES SORRY I DID NOT GET TO MEAT YOU I WAS NOT ALL THERE BECOUSE SATURDAY NIGHT WE DID AN ALL NIGHT THING TO GET OUR BBQ PIT READY TO SHOW ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 07:01 PM~5884667
> *I know, i know. Its hard to get out of the bike scene. For sure next time we'll all go out, including Jose. Legions, Nobility, and Latin Cartel are the three musketeers. :biggrin: If i decide to get another bike rollin, it'll be full throttle. No cutting corners, and no half assing anything. Oh, and no more full custom :biggrin: I'll keep in touch with you two for sure once i get my feet going. Now that Jose put Baytown on the map, it'll be a hard to follow those steps. I have something up my sleeve though.  :0
> *


HEY YOU FORGOT MY CLUB HYPNOTIZED ALL THE WAY :guns: :guns:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 10:01 PM~5884667
> *I know, i know. Its hard to get out of the bike scene. For sure next time we'll all go out, including Jose. Legions, Nobility, and Latin Cartel are the three musketeers. :biggrin: If i decide to get another bike rollin, it'll be full throttle. No cutting corners, and no half assing anything. Oh, and no more full custom :biggrin: I'll keep in touch with you two for sure once i get my feet going. Now that Jose put Baytown on the map, it'll be a hard to follow those steps. I have something up my sleeve though.  :0
> *




:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ugh: :around:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 09:05 PM~5884701
> *HEY YOU FORGOT MY CLUB HYPNOTIZED ALL THE WAY :guns:  :guns:
> *


Sorry! you joined the mix late! Including Hypnotized we will be the 4 musketeers!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 10:05 PM~5884701
> *HEY YOU FORGOT MY CLUB HYPNOTIZED ALL THE WAY :guns:  :guns:
> *



Hey Rabbit we didn't forget you! Hypnotized really showed strong. Loved your Trike. Can't wait to see it done. Hope the damage on the way home was minor.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5884714
> *Sorry! you joined the mix late! Including Hypnotized we will be the 4 musketeers!
> *


BAD INFLUENCES SUCKS. :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2006, 09:09 PM~5884721
> *:angry:
> BAD INFLUENCES SUCKS. :angry:
> *


Damn another one! my bad... Including Bad Influences we can be the 5 musketeers! :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5884719
> *Hey Rabbit we didn't forget you! Hypnotized really showed strong. Loved your Trike. Can't wait to see it done. Hope the damage on the way home was minor.
> 
> 
> *


IT WAS JUST A MINOR SCRATCH BUT THE BAD THING IT WAS ON ONE OF MY PICTURES :angry:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 06:34 PM~5884481
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd  in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............
> *


nice meeting yall hope to see yall next year :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD RABBIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOBILITY 2006 
Miami- 3bikes showed winning 11 awards. 
Tampa- 3bikes showed winning 13 awards = 38 awards!!
Indy-4 bikes showed winning 14 awards.


NOW YOU HAVE TO ADD TX AND KING REC'S AWARDS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 1 2006, 07:09 PM~5884721
> *:angry:
> BAD INFLUENCES SUCKS. :angry:
> *


houston stylez sucks too i guess


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 10:55 PM~5885042
> *NOBILITY 2006
> Miami- 3bikes showed winning 11 awards.
> Tampa- 3bikes showed winning 13 awards = 38 awards!!
> ...



As soon as Mike get back form his cruise, he will be sure to do that!!!
:cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Aug 1 2006, 05:59 PM~5883960
> *anybody???
> *



...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....

taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....

but i guess if you read the LRM rule book, WOLVERINE is lucky that it wasnt disqualified....

with that said, im not sure anyone really thought for a second REC actually beat WOLVERINE fair and square, congrats to REC nice bike but you have more to do if you really want to be a mad force for the BOTY title....looks good though....take all the pics you want, we usually laugh at these occations not the first time we got 2nd for BS.....this is not a diss at anyone so no hate messages....you will lose :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...


be ready for the hate messages.. they are comming soon
but i have to agree with you..
go-lo fucked up the judging bad this yr.. cars got really fucked.. and i see the bikes did too....

lets see what other have to say about this..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...


JUST CURIOUS.....IF WOLVERINE WOULD HAVE WON WOULD YOU STILL SAY THIS .....IN MY OPINION I DONT THINK YOU WOULD HAVE SO LETS JUST STOP HATING AND WAIT UNTIL THE 2 BIKES MEET UP AGAIN

MY 5 CENTS


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...




I'D PAY 50 BUCKS TO SEE IF WOLVERINE IS RIDABLE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

u should of told us at the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:38 PM~5885364
> *I'D PAY 50 BUCKS TO SEE IF WOLVERINE IS RIDABLE
> *


gotta put up more than that


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 09:36 PM~5885358
> *JUST CURIOUS.....IF WOLVERINE WOULD HAVE WON WOULD YOU STILL SAY THIS .....IN MY OPINION I DONT THINK YOU WOULD HAVE SO LETS JUST STOP HATING AND WAIT UNTIL THE 2 BIKES MEET UP AGAIN
> 
> MY 5 CENTS
> *



yeah i would say the same......cars got messed over aswell....GO-LO has made some bad decisions lately


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 08:36 PM~5885358
> *JUST CURIOUS.....IF WOLVERINE WOULD HAVE WON WOULD YOU STILL SAY THIS .....IN MY OPINION I DONT THINK YOU WOULD HAVE SO LETS JUST STOP HATING AND WAIT UNTIL THE 2 BIKES MEET UP AGAIN
> 
> MY 5 CENTS
> *


 :uh: 
bitter


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5885378
> *gotta put up more than that
> *


WHY........I'LL RIDE MINE FOR FREE SO WHY SHOULD ANYONE HAVE TO PAY TO SEE HIM RIDE HIS


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:39 PM~5885378
> *gotta put up more than that
> *




id pay more to prove that its not....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5885378
> *gotta put up more than that
> *



WHY 50 BUCKS IS WHAT THE RULE BOOKS SAID


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 08:40 PM~5885388
> *:uh:
> bitter
> *


 :biggrin: I DID THAT ON PURPOSE BUT I COULDNT REMEMBER THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Aug 1 2006, 08:42 PM~5885402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

LOOK AT THIS SHIT, I made a topic about this a long time ago. over HALF of the sweeps winners at these shows are not rideable ( I mean come on, just look at them) and now this comes into play. minitex is right, no way does the rec bike win based on points, but is wolverine really rideable? is recs bike really rideable? who knows. 

WHEN WILL LRM REALLY STAND UP AND JUDGE BASED ON THEIR RULES?

just like I said about the trike, its ugly as hell, but it wins based on a points system, IS THAT BIKE RIDEABLE? PROBABLY NOT. 
but will they do something about it? 

hell, in 1998 when we showed strong with my bike, we built it to be rideable, why? CAUSE THE RULE BOOK SAYS SO!, and I got beat by a bike that the owner was not about to ride. so now, why does lrm make these rules anyway?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Aug 1 2006, 08:43 PM~5885412
> *WHY 50 BUCKS IS WHAT THE RULE BOOKS SAID
> *


i thought it was more..


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

id like to say thankz guys and ladies who responded to my message.........i let kassandra read what you send to us and it put a smile on her face........she was speachless but her smile on her face said it all.........i called the lrm but john is out of town (i wonder why).........i asked her if she wants to go next year and she replied :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thankz......see you next year or maybe sooner......


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

good luck to those going to vegas....from the shortcake...........


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 08:47 PM~5885450
> *     id like to say thankz guys and ladies who responded to my message.........i let kassandra read what you send to us and it put a smile on her face........she was speachless but her smile on her face said it all.........i called the lrm but  john is out of town (i wonder why).........i asked her if she wants to go next year and she replied  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thankz......see you next year or maybe sooner......
> *



ONE OF OUR MEMBER'S (3 GIRLS) FELL HEAD OVER HEELS IN LOVE WITH YOUR DAUGHERS BIKE I'M SHOCKED YA'LL DIDN'T WIN ANYTHING


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

OMG :0 :0 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this topic is gettin heavy now!


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Aug 1 2006, 09:38 PM~5885364
> *I'D PAY 50 BUCKS TO SEE IF WOLVERINE IS RIDABLE
> *



if you read the rule book it states that the bike must be OPERABLE, not RIDEABLE, the whole thing about riding the bike was introduced when during a dispute was going long and the owner rode the bike for everyone to see......

OPERABLE and RIDEABLE, two different things.......know what you are contesting, it helps sometimes.

i think to protest cost is like $150...last i heard about a protest


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...


im not takeing sides or anything & im not trying to start any drama but if you feel that way why not take it to vegas & see what happens now that's my 5 cent's


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 08:44 PM~5885428
> *LOOK AT THIS SHIT,  I made a topic about this a long time ago. over HALF of the sweeps winners at these shows are not rideable ( I mean come on, just look at them) and now this comes into play. minitex is right, no way does the rec bike win based on points, but is wolverine really rideable? is recs bike really rideable? who knows.
> 
> WHEN WILL LRM REALLY STAND UP AND JUDGE BASED ON THEIR RULES?
> ...


WELL I CAN TELL YOU THAT REC'S BIKE IS RIDEABLE I WASS THERE TO SE IT .THAT WASS BEAFORE WE LOADED INTO THE TRAILOR ...THE TRIKE IS RIDEABLE ASS WELL I GOT TO RIDE IT HE IS A GOOD FRIEND IM NOT HATING BECOUSE I LOOSE AGAINST HIM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:52 PM~5885483
> *if you read the rule book it states that the bike must be OPERABLE,  not RIDEABLE, the whole thing about riding the bike was introduced when during a dispute was going long and the owner rode the bike for everyone to see......
> 
> OPERABLE and RIDEABLE, two different things.......know what you are contesting, it helps sometimes.
> ...


thats sounds about right...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn.

straight from the rule book


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

now how are you supposed to turn and stop without RIDING IT?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 08:53 PM~5885499
> *WELL I CAN TELL YOU THAT REC'S BIKE IS RIDEABLE I  WASS THERE TO SE IT .THAT WASS BEAFORE WE LOADED INTO THE TRAILOR ...THE TRIKE IS RIDEABLE ASS WELL I GOT TO RIDE IT HE IS A GOOD FRIEND IM NOT HATING BECOUSE I LOOSE AGAINST HIM
> *


well there you have it


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 08:55 PM~5885506
> *3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn.
> 
> straight from the rule book
> *


THAT MEANS THAT YOU HAVE TO RIDE IT TO PROVE IT


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:40 PM~5885385
> *yeah i would say the same......cars got messed over aswell....GO-LO has made some bad decisions lately
> *



NOW YOU KNOW HOW IT FEELS SOUNDS KINDA LIKE THE WAY YOU JUDGE


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 08:54 PM~5885502
> *thats sounds about right...
> *


I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 08:56 PM~5885519
> *THAT MEANS THAT YOU HAVE TO RIDE IT TO PROVE IT
> *


BINGO


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 08:55 PM~5885506
> *3. OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn.
> 
> straight from the rule book
> *


YEP-YEP :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5885525
> *I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES
> *


LOOK BITCH, WHERE DISCUSSING RULES HERE, WERE ARE NOT HATERS, WERE JUST STATING FACTS!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5885525
> *I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES
> *


why da fuck u quoting me on this... :uh:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 08:58 PM~5885536
> *LOOK BITCH, WHERE DISCUSSING RULES HERE, WERE ARE NOT HATERS, WERE JUST STATING FACTS!
> *


FUCK THE RULES IM TALKING ABOUT ABOUT THE SORE LOSERS


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont need to protest...... i saw the way everyone reacted to the shortcake....... that is all that matters to me and my daughter kassandra........i told her if she would place, id take her to vegas, i guess thats why she got upset......its ok,i told her........sometimes we have to lose....... i know she understood......i am really glad everyone enjoyed the shortcake..........    thats why we went to houston......to get better ideas.........


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 08:58 PM~5885537
> *why da fuck u quoting me on this... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:00 PM~5885550
> *     i dont need to protest...... i saw the way everyone reacted to the shortcake....... that is all that matters  to me and my daughter kassandra........i told her if she would place, id take her to vegas, i guess thats why she got upset......its ok,i told her........sometimes we have to lose....... i know she understood......i am really glad everyone enjoyed the shortcake..........      thats why we went to houston......to get better ideas.........
> *


big props to you and your daugters bike, :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:00 PM~5885550
> *     i dont need to protest...... i saw the way everyone reacted to the shortcake....... that is all that matters  to me and my daughter kassandra........i told her if she would place, id take her to vegas, i guess thats why she got upset......its ok,i told her........sometimes we have to lose....... i know she understood......i am really glad everyone enjoyed the shortcake..........      thats why we went to houston......to get better ideas.........
> *



I HOPE TO SEE YA'LL NEXT YEAR


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 09:00 PM~5885550
> *     i dont need to protest...... i saw the way everyone reacted to the shortcake....... that is all that matters  to me and my daughter kassandra........i told her if she would place, id take her to vegas, i guess thats why she got upset......its ok,i told her........sometimes we have to lose....... i know she understood......i am really glad everyone enjoyed the shortcake..........      thats why we went to houston......to get better ideas.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS A GOOD LOKING BIKE WITH A FEW CUSTOM PARTS YOU WOULD GET IT ON TOP ...DONT GIVE UP


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: excalibur, tip_of_tx-lowz, REC, K LoLo, cadillac_pimpin, socios b.c. prez, slo, MiniTEX, Rob's 84', Bay89


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: u can count on seeing us there next year............once again good luck in sin city........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THERE SURE IS ALOT OF DRAMA IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

KEEPIN IT REAL. LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Aug 1 2006, 10:04 PM~5885582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5885525
> *I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 PM~5885525
> *I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES
> *


YEP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 07:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

once again......


WHY DOES LRM HAVE RULES THEY DONT GO BY?????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:10 PM~5885633
> *once again......
> WHY DOES LRM HAVE RULES THEY DONT GO BY?????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: archanglehtowntx, REC, excalibur, socios b.c. prez, rabbit, Bay89, hataproof, cadillac_pimpin, TearsofaClownII, tip_of_tx-lowz, K LoLo, MiniTEX, Rob's 84'
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5885616
> *YEP
> *



so you agree with everything he said are just part of what 66schwin said


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I been looking at this. Apparently yall dont know how to interpret rules. It says "pedal full circumference". All you have to do that is pick the back wheel up and spin the pedals. To "brake under its own power" all you gotta do is pick the wheels up, spin them and prove that it stops. It has nothing to do with riding it. If you HAD to ride it, the rules would say "This must be done while RIDING the bike". If everyone had to ride their bikes into these shows, a lot of things would get disqualified. 

When I look at both bikes, I can sorta see why both could win. I couldnt make up my mind though. I'm sorta swayed because when I first got into bikes, Wolverine was one of the ones I looked up to.

MiniTex said there was a technicality. Well, if thats true, and that technicality was a rule, then it was fair. Fix that problem, then go out and win. 

To be honest, GoLo does mess up a lot, especially at this show. I seen them put a car with a major mod in a street class. He had a rear conversion done. If that doesnt show the judges stupidity, I dont know what does.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 1 2006, 07:57 PM~5885525
> *I THINK YOU YOU FOOLS ARE FUCKEN HATERS WOLVERINE LOST AND THATS IT TAKE IT LIKE MAN AND QUIT CRYING LIKE A BITCH YOU GUYS SAID THE SAME ABOUT PROPHECY WHEN HE BEAT YOUR ASS......YOUR SHITS OLD BRO RETIRE IT NOW........YOU HAD YOUR TIME TO SHINE NOW ITS SOMEONE ELSES
> *


I dont feel quite as stong as this guy but if you cant take a loss with out complaining then you need to get out of the game. I have lost to bullshit trikes before but you have to be a man about it and move on. You guys qualified for vegas so go out there and set things straight.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:14 PM~5885670
> *I dont feel quite as stong as this guy but if you cant take a loss with out complaining then you need to get out of the game. I have lost to bullshit trikes before but you have to be a man about it and move on. You guys qualified for vegas so go out there and set things straight.
> *


I GUESS EVERYONE JUST HAS TO WAIT FOR VEGAS........


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:14 PM~5885670
> *I dont feel quite as stong as this guy but if you cant take a loss with out complaining then you need to get out of the game. I have lost to bullshit trikes before but you have to be a man about it and move on. You guys qualified for vegas so go out there and set things straight.
> *


X2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:13 PM~5885661
> *I been looking at this. Apparently yall dont know how to interpret rules. It says "pedal full circumference". All you have to do that is pick the back wheel up and spin the pedals. To "brake under its own power" all you gotta do is pick the wheels up, spin them and prove that it stops. It has nothing to do with riding it. If you HAD to ride it, the rules would say "This must be done while RIDING the bike". If everyone had to ride their bikes into these shows, a lot of things would get disqualified.
> 
> When I look at both bikes, I can sorta see why both could win. I couldnt make up my mind though. I'm sorta swayed because when I first got into bikes, Wolverine was one of the ones I looked up to.
> ...


get real, so your saying that the "stated" rule has a loop hole? so it dosent say "ride" in it, Im sure thats clearly what they ment, their bad for not saying "ride" in it. but Im sure we all know what they ment by the rule.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Look, I will be honest. Last year when I went to the super show, I saw my competition and I thought I should have placed. I didnt but after thinking about it I saw what I could have done differently and what areas I could improve on. I didnt let that shit get me down cause I had a very good time in vegas last year. Just do what you gotta do guys and move on. 

If you felt there was something wrong with the judging why didnt you guys protest?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:20 PM~5885754
> *Look, I will be honest. Last year when I went to the super show, I saw my competition and I thought I should have placed. I didnt but after thinking about it I saw what I could have done differently and what areas I could improve on. I didnt let that shit get me down cause I had a very good time in vegas last year. Just do what you gotta do guys and move on.
> 
> If you felt there was something wrong with the judging why didnt you guys protest?
> *


thats a good point, thats what sepereates the men from the boys.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

come on, is the protest really worth the $$$?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 10:14 PM~5885670
> *I dont feel quite as stong as this guy but if you cant take a loss with out complaining then you need to get out of the game. I have lost to bullshit trikes before but you have to be a man about it and move on. You guys qualified for vegas so go out there and set things straight.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 1 2006, 09:13 PM~5885660
> *so you agree with everything he said are just part of what 66schwin said
> *



I THINK THERE HATERS AND I ALREADY SAID HOW I FELT ABOUT THEM AFTER THE DALLAS SHOW SO I DON'T THINK I NEED TO SAY IT AGAIN


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Will i think those bikes are nice and out alot of time and money into it if only people knoew how much dedication they put in there bikes they would stop talking shit it all about having fun there is no winners our losers cuz if they have the guts to show a bike at a big event like that then thats good and they dont care how there bike looks its all about dedication to what they built and showing what they got and i think the comp is good i wish everybody luck at vegas but i think there is 2 more shows til vegas anything can happen.........


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 11:20 PM~5885752
> *get real, so your saying that the "stated" rule has a loop hole? so it dosent say "ride" in it, Im sure thats clearly what they ment, their bad for not saying "ride" in it. but Im sure we all know what they ment by the rule.
> *


You got to understand...rules are made to have holes in them to A: let the company get away with more things, and B: let the company make more money.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 08:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:24 PM~5885788
> *You got to understand...rules are made to have holes in them to A: let the company get away with more things, and B: let the company make more money.
> *


well, sadly, you may be right, but thats soooooo bad that some guys and gals build bikes to the rules to be rideable and get beat by bikes that are not rideable.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck it, my next bike will be totally unrideable so it looks dope so I can win.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:27 PM~5885819
> *fuck it, my next bike will be totally unrideable so it looks dope so I can win.
> *


THATS WATH IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5885809
> *
> *


dont take that to heart man, your bike is soooooo bad ass. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5885823
> *THATS WATH IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :thumbsdown: I was being sarcastic


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 11:27 PM~5885819
> *fuck it, my next bike will be totally unrideable so it looks dope so I can win.
> *


A lot of bikes in these shows arent rideable, even down to mild and street bikes. You cant disqualify everyone...you wont have a business anymore.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:29 PM~5885834
> *:nono:  :thumbsdown: I was being sarcastic
> *


I CANPROVE IT THAT MY TRIKE IS RIADEABLE ...MR 3D HAVES THE PROVE :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 09:31 PM~5885853
> *I CANPROVE IT THAT MY TRIKE IS RIADEABLE ...MR 3D HAVES THE PROVE :biggrin:
> *


oh, i never said your bike wasnt rideable, i love your trike!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:30 PM~5885846
> *A lot of bikes in these shows arent rideable, even down to mild and street bikes. You cant disqualify everyone...you wont have a business anymore.
> *



MINE ARE ALL RIDABLE DOWN TO MY 12'' AND BABY TRIKE


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:30 PM~5885846
> *A lot of bikes in these shows arent rideable, even down to mild and street bikes. You cant disqualify everyone...you wont have a business anymore.
> *


thats the [email protected]#^%$ problem


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 09:32 PM~5885863
> *MINE ARE ALL RIDABLE DOWN TO MY 12'' AND BABY TRIKE
> *


RESPECT FO THAT!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats cool and all.. my bikes are always rideable.. i got my proof...
next bike will be rideable also...
and if i ever finish my radical.. it will be the same..

youll see me at the show riding circle around the haters


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay..........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rec deserved to win one clean bike not cluterd and it actualy looks like a bike one of my favorite rads.not like w3 that looks like a monster, and did way to much.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:34 PM~5885876
> *dats cool and all.. my bikes are always rideable.. i got my proof...
> next bike will be rideable also...
> and if i ever finish my radical..  it will be the same..
> ...



JOHN JOHN WILL HAVE HIS STREET BIKE AT THE PARK NEXT WEEKEND SO HE CAN RIDE AROUND WITH YOU


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5885905
> *rec deserved to win one clean bike not cluterd and it actualy looks like a bike one of my favorite rads.not like w3 that looks like a monster, and did way to much.
> *


I agree, but the argument was over the "lrm" rules.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Aug 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5885905
> *rec deserved to win one clean bike not cluterd and it actualy looks like a bike one of my favorite rads.not like w3 that looks like a monster, and did way to much.
> *


rec nots a rad.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hes not?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:39 PM~5885919
> *rec nots a rad.
> *


how tha fuck do you figure??????


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:32 PM~5885861
> *oh, i never said your bike wasnt rideable, i love your trike!
> *


THANKS FOR COMENT ..THAT TRIKE WASS PUT TOGHETHER IN A TWO MONTH PERIOD YUS TO PROVE THAT I CAN MAKE SOME THING CLEAN ..SHOW CUALITY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:41 PM~5885928
> *how tha fuck do you figure??????
> *


doesnt have 5 mods...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

show chrome/gold, 3 stage paint, custom hand made parts, come on , its clearly radical.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

They put him in radical...wolverine got second in the class and second overall...right?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:44 PM~5885946
> *They put him in radical...wolverine got second in the class and second overall...right?
> *


BINGO


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 11:44 PM~5885945
> *show chrome/gold, 3 stage paint, custom hand made parts,  come on , its clearly radical.
> *


Those things dont make a bike radical...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

all of his minor mods added up to another major mod....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:42 PM~5885935
> *doesnt have 5 mods...
> *


RECS BIKE IS ON THE BORDER LINE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

okay what does bump you up in class?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:44 PM~5885945
> *show chrome/gold, 3 stage paint, custom hand made parts,  come on , its clearly radical.
> *


yeah.. i had a street bike with custom parts.. 3 stage paint.. show chrome upholstery and all ...

and i was still street...
right k lo-lo

lol :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:47 PM~5885971
> *yeah.. i had a street bike with custom parts.. 3 stage paint.. show chrome upholstery and all ...
> 
> and i was still street...
> ...


I CAN TELL YOU ABOUT THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 11:47 PM~5885971
> *yeah.. i had a street bike with custom parts.. 3 stage paint.. show chrome upholstery and all ...
> 
> and i was still street...
> ...


Hey now...dont be cocky just cuz you always beat my bike...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5885980
> *Hey now...dont be cocky just cuz you always beat my bike...
> *


im just fuckin with ya.. lol..
was funny tho..
chris us to tell me how much u hated my bike... cuz i woul beat u .. its all good..still got luv 4 ya..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5885980
> *Hey now...dont be cocky just cuz you always beat my bike...
> *


NOW YOU GOT NEW COMPETITION  HYPNOTIZED IS ON THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 09:47 PM~5885971
> *yeah.. i had a street bike with custom parts.. 3 stage paint.. show chrome upholstery and all ...
> 
> and i was still street...
> ...


look, you can be "bumped up" a class on account of those things know it all, believe me, Ive seen it happen. your talkin to someone thats been at this for over 10 years.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 10:50 PM~5885994
> *look, you can be "bumped up" a class on account of those things know it all, believe me, Ive seen it happen. your talkin to someone thats been at this for over 10 years.
> *



x2


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

there for all that dont know.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

OK WHEN I USE TO SHOW THIS FRAME AS A BIKE I WAS SEMI NOW SAME FRAME BUT IT'S A TRIKE I'M FULL HUMMM I'M LOST ON THAT ONE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE TECHNICALITY WAS


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 11:50 PM~5885990
> *im just fuckin with ya.. lol..
> was funny tho..
> chris us to tell me how much u hated my bike... cuz i woul beat u .. its all good..still got luv 4 ya..
> *


But for my stock paint and stuff, always comin in second wasnt bad. I need some molded fenders tho...but i aint messin up my mural...i just got that thing...

But yall know the car was clean...especially when i was pushing it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:50 PM~5885994
> *look, you can be "bumped up" a class on account of those things know it all, believe me, Ive seen it happen. your talkin to someone thats been at this for over 10 years.
> *


yeah i know..
but i never gotton bumped up in the 2 yrs i showed that bike..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5886013
> *RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.
> 
> there for all that dont know.
> *


2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.
Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5886016
> *OK WHEN I USE TO SHOW THIS FRAME AS A BIKE I WAS SEMI NOW SAME FRAME BUT IT'S A TRIKE I'M FULL HUMMM I'M LOST ON THAT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


once again, LRM BULL ISH JUDGING


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:54 PM~5886024
> *But for my stock paint and stuff, always comin in second wasnt bad. I need some molded fenders tho...but i aint messin up my mural...i just got that thing...
> 
> But yall know the car was clean...especially when i was pushing it.
> *



I SAW DAVID PUSHING IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:54 PM~5886024
> *But for my stock paint and stuff, always comin in second wasnt bad. I need some molded fenders tho...but i aint messin up my mural...i just got that thing...
> 
> But yall know the car was clean...especially when i was pushing it.
> *


i might be able to mold your fender for you.. around the mural.. i think i can do it for you..
im a probaly be sponsoring you club with paint jobs and shit.. so ya...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:54 PM~5886029
> *2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:
> Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.
> Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts, custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.
> *


so rec's seat is one mod, his paint is one mod etc.

must I go on.....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 1 2006, 09:56 PM~5886040
> *once again, LRM BULL ISH JUDGING
> *



I'M OK WITH IT CAUSE I STILL PLACED I LOST TO RABBIT SO TO ME I DID PRETTY GOOD


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 09:54 PM~5886021
> *CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE TECHNICALITY WAS
> *



i know but you will have to ask bigtex so he can tell you if he wants to....i just dont wont to get in the argument....


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 11:56 PM~5886042
> *I SAW DAVID PUSHING IT
> *


It only has problems when I drive it...when my pop drives it, thing drives smooth. Still got 2nd place tho in 80's street, thats a tough class.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 08:54 PM~5886021
> *CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE TECHNICALITY WAS
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 11:57 PM~5886048
> *i might be able to mold your fender for you.. around the mural.. i think i can do it for you..
> im a probaly be sponsoring you club with paint jobs and shit.. so ya...
> *


The mural will be able to stay?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 09:58 PM~5886065
> *Its a secret.
> *


MAN TEXAS IS FULL OF SECRETS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:58 PM~5886064
> *It only has problems when I drive it...when my pop drives it, thing drives smooth. Still got 2nd place tho in 80's street, thats a tough class.
> *


u got 2nd.. cool.. 

yall did good at the show...
u got 2nd..
chris got 2nd.. 
charlie got 3rd..
girlies got 1st....
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 09:59 PM~5886075
> *The mural will be able to stay?
> *


might.. i have to look at it and check it out.. 

is it cleared or no?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WELL LIKE SOME PEOPLE SAID RULES ARE NOT CLEARLY ..THE JUDGE HADE TOLD ME THAT MY TRIKE WAS RADICAL ...THERE WAS A BIKE WITH A FRAME THAT HAVES THE SAME MODIFICATIONS ..THEY SAID THAT IT WAS FULL ...THEN AT THE END THEY PUT ME IN FULL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 08:59 PM~5886076
> *MAN TEXAS IS FULL OF SECRETS
> *


and other stuff.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 12:02 AM~5886093
> *might.. i have to look at it and check it out..
> 
> is it cleared or no?
> *


Ya, Pedro cleared it when he did it.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 10:03 PM~5886096
> *WELL LIKE SOME PEOPLE SAID RULES ARE NOT CLEARLY ..THE JUDGE HADE TOLD ME THAT MY TRIKE WAS RADICAL ...THERE WAS A BIKE WITH A FRAME THAT HAVES THE SAME MODIFICATIONS  ..THEY SAID THAT IT WAS FULL ...THEN AT THE END THEY PUT ME IN FULL
> *


once again, need I say more, LRM'S RULES ARE BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 09:53 PM~5886016
> *OK WHEN I USE TO SHOW THIS FRAME AS A BIKE I WAS SEMI NOW SAME FRAME BUT IT'S A TRIKE I'M FULL HUMMM I'M LOST ON THAT ONE
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS MY OLD TRIKE PARTS THATS Y THEY PUT YOU IN FULL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## - Peter Andre - (Aug 1, 2006)

those bikes are sick mate


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 10:06 PM~5886121
> *HEY THATS MY OLD TRIKE PARTS THATS Y THEY PUT YOU IN FULL  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



damn they wanted us to compete ok your trike is better then mine :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:05 PM~5886101
> *Ya, Pedro cleared it when he did it.
> *


ok.. ill check it out.. and see whats up.. might be able to do something


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 10:09 PM~5886138
> *damn they wanted us to compete ok your trike is better then mine  :worship:
> *


IS ALL GOOD I JUST NEAD TO MAKE AN OTHER TRIKE SO WE CAN TAKE 1 2 3


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 12:11 AM~5886158
> *ok.. ill check it out.. and see whats up.. might be able to do something
> *


You gonna need the fender to look at it?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:13 PM~5886178
> *You gonna need the fender to look at it?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 1 2006, 09:58 PM~5886060
> *i know but you will have to ask bigtex so he can tell you if he wants to....i just dont wont to get in the argument....
> *


MIGHT AS WELL PUT THE CARDS ON THE TABLE


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 10:11 PM~5886162
> *IS ALL GOOD I JUST NEAD TO MAKE AN OTHER TRIKE SO WE CAN TAKE 1 2 3
> *



I'M PROUD OF OUR CLUB WE CAME HOME WITH 9 AWARDS AND 1 SWEEPSTAKES AND MOST MEMBERS WAY TO GO HYPNOTIZED :thumbsup:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 2 2006, 12:14 AM~5886191
> *:buttkick:
> *


Well, since you put it that way...

I forgot tho...I told everyone else I was retiring...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 10:14 PM~5886195
> *I'M PROUD OF OUR CLUB WE CAME HOME WITH 9 AWARDS AND 1 SWEEPSTAKES AND MOST MEMBERS WAY TO GO HYPNOTIZED :thumbsup:
> *


HOW MANY BIKES DID I PUT MY HANDS ON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:13 PM~5886178
> *You gonna need the fender to look at it?
> *


yup..pics wont help much..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:16 PM~5886208
> *Well, since you put it that way...
> 
> I forgot tho...I told everyone else I was retiring...
> *


JUST A JOKE


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 12:17 AM~5886216
> *yup..pics wont help much..
> *


I probly wont be able to get it to you until like...shoot...september-ish...i gotta stay up here in huntsville and put in work...i gotta save money...trying to buy a new car


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 09:54 PM~5886021
> *CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THE TECHNICALITY WAS
> *


YO MiniTEX CAN YOU ANSWER THIS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:18 PM~5886232
> *I probly wont be able to get it to you until like...shoot...september-ish...i gotta stay up here in huntsville and put in work...i gotta save money...trying to buy a new car
> *


thats cool..
do what you gotta do man..
ill be around..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: socios b.c. prez, MiniTEX, REC, hataproof, Death Dealer, K LoLo, excalibur


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn rec bike has caused "PROBLEMAS"


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Aug 1 2006, 10:27 PM~5886309
> *Damn rec bike has caused "PROBLEMAS"
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: REC, TearsofaClownII, cadillac_pimpin, hataproof, MiniTEX, Death Dealer, K LoLo

death dealers writing a freakin novel...been like 10 mins and shit.. lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

How did i know this was gonna happen. Once Chris and Petes name was called for second place and Jose's for first, i know there was gonna by some talk. Pete u have every right to dispute ur argument, but instead of getting your word spread here, u should've talked it over at the show. I have much respect for you and ur brother. I've always looked up to yall as a kid building my bike. REC's been constantly changing things up on his bike, trying to cover every point possible. I know people might say that Wolverine just overall has all the points covered, hell it even has a splitting frame and REC's doesnt, but a win is win. REC's bike is still fresh, new paint, new plating, new engraving....etc. It grabbed everyones attention. I can sit here and name the craftsmanship on Problemas as well as Wolverine, and the tally will be close. I know REC didnt build most of his parts but money can buy alot of things. He has more things up his sleeve to cover the points that are lacking. I hope to see both bikes out there for Vegas to get the Undisputed victory of the 2. Either way Texas will be there to represent. Lets kill the whole topic and issue of what happened. Now lets just look to the future and pedal our asses there.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

REC. FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 1 2006, 11:21 PM~5886258
> *YO MiniTEX CAN YOU ANSWER THIS
> *


ok for all those that dont know and have not throughly read the rule book upon entering your bike you recieve a judging card, on it you must include the full name of the entrants owner and classification and car club and such...the technicality comes when only the last name was printed on the judging card and not the full name.....according to the rule book you can be disqualified or points can be taken off....well points were taken off and in turn the WOLVERINE bike lost...

my problem was never with REC's bike, go back and read my post i gave him props, i have a problem with the way he won, and the rest of the judging at the show.....GO LO has been messing up in recent shows and wonder why attendance in entries and spectators have been decreasing, with noticable mistakes like this and more in other occations including magazine articles....how can you expect to bring the community??? if you look at it, at least in houston, more cars and people attend local shows more than LRM.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5886357
> *How did i know this was gonna happen. Once Chris and Petes name was called for second place and Jose's for first, i know there was gonna by some talk. Pete u have every right to dispute ur argument, but instead of getting your word spread here, u should've talked it over at the show. I have much respect for you and ur brother. I've always looked up to yall as a kid building my bike. REC's been constantly changing things up on his bike, trying to cover every point possible. I know people might say that Wolverine just overall has all the points covered, hell it even has a splitting frame and REC's doesnt, but a win is win. REC's bike is still fresh, new paint, new plating, new engraving....etc. It grabbed everyones attention. I can sit here and name the craftsmanship on Problemas as well as Wolverine, and the tally will be close. I know REC didnt build most of his parts but money can buy alot of things. He has more things up his sleeve to cover the points that are lacking. I hope to see both bikes out there for Vegas to get the Undisputed victory of the 2. Either way Texas will be there to represent. Lets kill the whole topic and issue of what happened. Now lets just look to the future and pedal our asses there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 09:33 PM~5886367
> *ok for all those that dont know and have not throughly read the rule book upon entering  your bike you recieve a judging card, on it you must include the full name of the entrants owner and classification and car club and such...the technicality comes when only the last name was printed on the judging card and not the full name.....according to the rule book you can be disqualified or points can be taken off....well points were taken off and in turn the WOLVERINE bike lost...
> 
> my problem was never with REC's bike, go back and read my post i gave him props, i have a problem with the way he won, and the rest of the judging at the show.....GO LO has been messing up in recent shows and wonder why attendance in entries and spectators have been decreasing, with noticable mistakes like this and more in other occations including magazine articles....how can you expect to bring the community??? if you look at it, at least in houston, more cars and people attend local shows more than LRM.
> *


why didnt you guys fill it out correctly?


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 11:35 PM~5886383
> *why didnt you guys fill it out correctly?
> *



the names on the judging card usually change for tax reasons when it comes to who they write the check to, so the name is usually Pete and Chris Moreno or Moreno Family, just til this year a new rule was made on the full name being present.....but guess they forget to mention small details that make a big impact in the rule book


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 10:31 PM~5886357
> *How did i know this was gonna happen. Once Chris and Petes name was called for second place and Jose's for first, i know there was gonna by some talk. Pete u have every right to dispute ur argument, but instead of getting your word spread here, u should've talked it over at the show. I have much respect for you and ur brother. I've always looked up to yall as a kid building my bike. REC's been constantly changing things up on his bike, trying to cover every point possible. I know people might say that Wolverine just overall has all the points covered, hell it even has a splitting frame and REC's doesnt, but a win is win. REC's bike is still fresh, new paint, new plating, new engraving....etc. It grabbed everyones attention. I can sit here and name the craftsmanship on Problemas as well as Wolverine, and the tally will be close. I know REC didnt build most of his parts but money can buy alot of things. He has more things up his sleeve to cover the points that are lacking. I hope to see both bikes out there for Vegas to get the Undisputed victory of the 2. Either way Texas will be there to represent. Lets kill the whole topic and issue of what happened. Now lets just look to the future and pedal our asses there.
> *



lol he said pedal


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 12:45 AM~5886466
> *the names on the judging card usually change for tax reasons when it comes to who they write the check to, so the name is usually Pete and Chris Moreno or Moreno Family, just til this year a new rule was made on the full name being present.....but guess they forget to mention small details that make a big impact in the rule book
> *


Well thats pretty gay, but...you gotta follow the rules. Cant complain about that just like other people cant complain about "operable" bikes.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 10:45 PM~5886466
> *the names on the judging card usually change for tax reasons when it comes to who they write the check to, so the name is usually Pete and Chris Moreno or Moreno Family, just til this year a new rule was made on the full name being present.....but guess they forget to mention small details that make a big impact in the rule book
> *



THEY SAY CHRIS MORENO WHEN THEY CALLED OUT 2ND PLACE


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 12:48 AM~5886495
> *THEY SAY CHRIS MORENO WHEN THEY CALLED OUT 2ND PLACE
> *


no they didnt, they said Moreno.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 10:49 PM~5886501
> *no they didnt, they said Moreno.
> *


sure did


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SORRY I'M LOST


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

Apparently yall dont know how to interpret rules. It says "pedal full circumference". All you have to do that is pick the back wheel up and spin the pedals. To "brake under its own power" all you gotta do is pick the wheels up, spin them and prove that it stops.if you need to make a right and left turn, life the front end and twist the handlebars left and right. It has nothing to do with riding it. If you HAD to ride it, the rules would say "This must be done while RIDING the bike"....small loop holes in the rules tha no one sees, dont just assume the meanings to them all.....

most of this topic was on OPERABILITY and RIDEABLE, there is a difference,who is to say that something unforseen doesnnt happen to your bike while you are on it riding before the show, how must you compete with these damages???


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

DONT MATTER IT'S ALL SAID & DONE & BESIDE'S YALL ARE BOTH WINNER'S
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 11:48 PM~5886495
> *THEY SAY CHRIS MORENO WHEN THEY CALLED OUT 2ND PLACE
> *


someone wasnt listening to the award ceremony???? or did they hear what the chose to hear

i never complained that the loss was bull i said the REASONING/OUTCOME was bull, there is a difference....


...lets try and make sure comments are unbiased


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 10:56 PM~5886543
> *someone wasnt listening to the award ceremony???? or did they hear what the chose to hear
> 
> i never complained that the loss was bull i said the REASONING/OUTCOME was bull, there is a difference....
> ...



HEY DON'T GET STUPID WITH ME I JUST SAID I WAS CONFUSED REMEMBER I CAN'T SAY ANYTHING NEG TO YOU CAUSE THEN YOU GO CRYING TO MY FAMILY LIKE A LITTLE B****


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 12:56 AM~5886543
> *someone wasnt listening to the award ceremony???? or did they hear what the chose to hear
> 
> i never complained that the loss was bull i said the REASONING/OUTCOME was bull, there is a difference....
> ...


c'mon now man. lets all just let it go. Save this whole issue for Vegas. Its too late to continue the whole issue! :biggrin:


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 11:59 PM~5886565
> *HEY DON'T GET STUPID WITH ME I JUST SAID I WAS CONFUSED REMEMBER I CAN'T SAY ANYTHING NEG TO YOU CAUSE THEN YOU GO CRYING TO MY FAMILY LIKE A LITTLE B****
> *


now now lets keep the ghetto out of this and act like grown folks......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 1 2006, 11:00 PM~5886570
> *c'mon now man. lets all just let it go. Save this whole issue for Vegas. Its too late to continue the whole issue! :biggrin:
> *


peace maker :uh:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

I know homie it started from houston pics to politics whats the hek is going on like the homie said take it vegas u got PINNACLE,AQUAMINI,PROBLEMAS,FREDDY,AND IF PROB.THE NEW SMALL CHANGE LIKE THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT LET THE COMP BEGIN CAT WAIT TIL VEGAS...........


GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Fuck it i tried. yall do what yall want. This is my last post here as far as this issue is concerned. Good luck to the lowriders of the future and present.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 11:01 PM~5886573
> *now now lets keep the ghetto out of this and act like grown folks......
> *



WHATEVER IF YOU WANNA TAKE OUT YOUR FUSTRATIONS OUT ON ME GO AHEAD I'M NOT THE ONE WHO GAVE YOU 2ND PLACE


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 01:01 AM~5886573
> *now now lets keep the ghetto out of this and act like grown folks......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he pointed out the ghetto....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There is something else that you guys over looked all this time. 


The topic should not be called houston supershow. There is no such thing.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm yall TEXAS folks are still awake its 1:10 in the morning..... :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 01:06 AM~5886608
> *There is something else that you guys over looked all this time.
> The topic should not be called houston supershow. There is no such thing.
> *


We should argue about that next...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:09 PM~5886621
> *We should argue about that next...
> *


There is no argument. Its just the facts.


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 12:05 AM~5886600
> *WHATEVER IF YOU WANNA TAKE OUT YOUR FUSTRATIONS OUT ON ME GO AHEAD I'M NOT THE ONE WHO GAVE YOU 2ND PLACE
> *


...TAKE OUT my FUSTRATIONS, i mentioned you no where.....are you arguing at the right person...i accept your apology...its cool :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 11:14 PM~5886645
> *...TAKE OUT my FUSTRATIONS, i mentioned you no where.....are you arguing at the right person...i accept your apology...its cool :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ME APOLOGY TO YOU NEVER TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I FREAK'IN HATE YOU...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how hot is it in texas ? in the day time ?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 2 2006, 01:26 AM~5886703
> *how hot is it in texas ? in the day time ?
> *


Hot enough to make all these people argue...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

its flooding in el paso.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2006, 10:27 PM~5886710
> *its flooding in el paso.
> *


no way its that hot the rivers of hell are flowing over the rio grande .. and good i hate juarez :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN AWAY FOR AN EVENING AND ALL THIS DRAMA.... .GUESS LIL BRO KNOWS HOW TO ROWDY THINGS UP......

LOOK THE BOTTOM LINE IS KING REC WON AND HE IS RECOGNIZED AS THE WINNER. NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS HE WON SWEEPSTAKES AND IS A MAJOR PLAYER IN THE BOTY RACE IN VEGAS. GOOD LUCK TO YOU REC. 

WHATEVER THE REASON FOR THE WIN IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY OTHER COMPETITOR, BUT ALL THOSE PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THIS AND BE SURE THAT YOU COMPLETELY FILL OUT YOUR CARDS.

I HATE LOSING, BUT LIKE I TOLD REC IF WE LOST AT LEAST IT WAS TO SOMEONE WHO I WOULDN'T MIND TO. I TOLD HIM THAT SATURDAY.

GOING TO VEGAS WOULD BE NICE, BUT VERY DOUBTFUL AS RIGHT NOW I AM NOT REALLY INTO IT. I THINK I EVEN TOLD REC BEFORE OR ANYONE ELSE THAT WE WOULDN'T BE THERE. WE HAVE BEEN THERE DONE THAT. THERE ARE EASILY THREE IMPRESSIVE BIKES OUT THERE THAT WILL REPRESENT AND PRIDE TO SAY TWO OF THEM ARE FROM H-TOWN.

SO LETS SQAUSH ALL THIS AND LET THINGS HAPPEN THE WAY THEY WILL.

AGAIN.... CONGRATS REC AND GOOD LUCK IN SIN CITY.... YOU WILL HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL WITH MIKE AND PEDRO.......


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 09:03 AM~5887561
> *MAN AWAY FOR AN EVENING AND ALL THIS DRAMA.... .GUESS LIL BRO KNOWS HOW TO ROWDY THINGS UP......
> 
> LOOK THE BOTTOM LINE IS KING REC WON AND HE IS RECOGNIZED AS THE WINNER.  NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS HE WON SWEEPSTAKES AND IS A MAJOR PLAYER IN THE BOTY RACE IN VEGAS.  GOOD LUCK TO YOU REC.
> ...


Very well said, spoken like a true gentleman! :biggrin: My hat off to you Chris!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 07:34 PM~5884481
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i guess im lucky to to place 3rd  in 26" class.......that was some serious comp........ im glad i went and we tried....... our shortcake came out short............ i wish i new what class they put us in..........kassandra (daughter ) was a little upset...... she wants to give it another shot next near........i told her thats the spirit......... i was happy she saw it that way............see all of you next year.......one more time............
> *


hey javier, congratulations on your win. tell your daughter that she has one of the best bikes in the valley. i was at the edinburg national night out yesterday, you all would have placed for sure, there was only 2 bikess there


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 1 2006, 11:24 PM~5885783
> *I THINK THERE HATERS AND I ALREADY SAID HOW I FELT ABOUT THEM AFTER THE DALLAS SHOW SO I DON'T THINK I NEED TO SAY IT AGAIN
> *




*Then don't *. ...... that shit is over ...............you guys hated on 
Wicked Dreams for what?, cause she took Rabbit for 2nd pl sweeps. in Dallas..come on now not even 1st place . ...... Be glad he won with his trike .......and that is not even the topic here so move around cause we were there and you didnt even look at us so quit trippin and let the topic flow............
It takes a hater to recognize a hater.........I'm done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 1 2006, 09:27 PM~5885266
> *...ok i guess if no one is gonna touch this subject, i will.....
> 
> taking nothing away from REC's bike, its cool, but in reality there is no way he can fairly win over WOLVERINE. point by point there is no way, lets see ...4 special awards to 3 special awards....adding the total points up for each category???? sorry not gonna happen.....the outcome of the Houston LRM show this weekend was BULLSHIT with a capital BULLSHIT.....REC won on a technicality that has nothing to do with the two bikes scores....
> ...



WOW

what i want to say is too long, i'll just hold it in instead

but i will say that spears, birdcages, and all other things used for fences are played out. it was cool when it was new but not anymore. REC's parts are original, engraved, and creative. the only thing i see where W3 could have beaten him is body work, other than that, REC's bike takes it. 

this is just my opinion, my .07 cents i guess


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Aug 1 2006, 10:00 PM~5885550
> *     i dont need to protest...... i saw the way everyone reacted to the shortcake....... that is all that matters  to me and my daughter kassandra........i told her if she would place, id take her to vegas, i guess thats why she got upset......its ok,i told her........sometimes we have to lose....... i know she understood......i am really glad everyone enjoyed the shortcake..........      thats why we went to houston......to get better ideas.........
> *



you got that right, it all depends on your reaction to losing. will you just give up or get better?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

I think you have to take into consideration that the judges get excited to see something new. A bike like Rec's is fresh and new and it gives the judges a change from all of us the show at every LRM show for the however many years we do. You like to think that the judge really looks at your bike ,but after seeing the same bike without major overhaul they tend to just score from memory. I was askign at the Houston show if the judge really got down and looked at the bike as he judged it, or did he just say "oh yeah I remember this bike " and move on. so beyond the points system and rules it ultimatly falls on the opinion of the judges. The rulebook says somethingto the effect that the judge or official has the last say . We just have to learn to deal with that wheter we agree or not.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 2 2006, 08:40 AM~5887665
> *WOW
> 
> what i want to say is too long, i'll just hold it in instead
> ...


EVERYONE HAS WHAT THEY LIKE AND DON'T LIKE. I PREFER THE "THINGS USED FOR FENCES" CAUSE IT MAKES THE PARTS LOOK FULL AND 3D. I DON'T REALLY LIKE THE FLAT LOOK... EVEN IF IT IS SHAPED BADASS... BUT THAT IS ME. PINNACLE AND REC HAVE IT AND IT LOOKS NICE... BUT NOT FOR ME.

I THINK THE THING EVERYONE IS MISSING IS THAT NOTHING HAS BEEN SAID NEGATIVE ABOUT KING REC'S BIKE.... .JUST THE WAY THE OUTCOME WAS DECIDED.

SO LETS GIVE KING REC THE RECOGNITION HE DESERVES... HE WON AT HOUSTON AND THAT IS WHAT IT ALL COMES DOWN TO.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your right big tex, i like the "flat look" :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 2 2006, 08:56 AM~5887758
> *your right big tex, i like the "flat look" :biggrin:
> *



I THINK A LOT OF PEOPLE DO... I MEAN YOU CAN SHAPE THEM HOW YOU WANT THEM AND GIVES YOU PLENTY OF ROOM FOR ENGRAVING...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 07:59 AM~5887784
> *I THINK A LOT OF PEOPLE DO... I MEAN YOU CAN SHAPE THEM HOW YOU WANT THEM AND GIVES YOU PLENTY OF ROOM FOR ENGRAVING...
> *


i agree...
but theres just no hand craftmanship it...
just a computer and a laser...
its takes real skill to make things out of twisted stock..
im with tex on this... i prefer stuff that come off of fences..


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Aug 2 2006, 07:38 AM~5887658
> 
> 
> *Then don't *.  ...... that shit is over ...............you guys hated on
> ...



*LOOK NO ONE EVER HATED ON THAT WICKED DREAMS BIKE *THE ISSUE WAS GOING ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS AND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIS BIKE AND IT'S NOT THE 1ST TIME RABBIT HAS GOTTA SCREWED BY THE LOS SHOW AS FAR AS ME AND MINI TEX WELL IT'S A FAMILY THING IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BIKES.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 07:03 AM~5887561
> *MAN AWAY FOR AN EVENING AND ALL THIS DRAMA.... .GUESS LIL BRO KNOWS HOW TO ROWDY THINGS UP......
> 
> LOOK THE BOTTOM LINE IS KING REC WON AND HE IS RECOGNIZED AS THE WINNER.  NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS HE WON SWEEPSTAKES AND IS A MAJOR PLAYER IN THE BOTY RACE IN VEGAS.  GOOD LUCK TO YOU REC.
> ...


I HEARD WHAT YOU SAID AT THE SHOW SO I WAS SUPRISE WHEN YOUR BRO WAS HATING ON REC FOR WINNING BUT AS FAR AS YOU, YOU HAVE GOTTEN MY RESPECT...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 11:42 AM~5888736
> *I HEARD WHAT YOU SAID AT THE SHOW SO I WAS SUPRISE WHEN YOUR BRO WAS HATING ON REC FOR WINNING BUT AS FAR AS YOU, YOU HAVE GOTTEN MY RESPECT...
> *



MINI NEVER HATED ON REC.... HE COMPLIMENTED THE BIKE. TO BE TRULY HONEST WITH YOU WE WERE EXPECTING TO GET 2ND BEHIND HIM. I MEAN HIS BIKE IS CLEAN...NEW... AND FRESH. OURS HASN'T BE TOUCHED IN ALMOST 3 YEARS. I THINK HIS WHOLE THING IS WHAT DECIDED THE OUTCOME. KING REC HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT.

REC HAS TAKEN HIS TIME TO BUILD UP A HELLUVA BIKE..... IT SHOULD DO GOOD IN VEGAS AND REPRESENT TEXAS WELL.

NOWHERE HAS EITHER OF US DOWNTALKED KING REC OR HIS BIKE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 10:34 AM~5889084
> *MINI NEVER HATED ON REC.... HE COMPLIMENTED THE BIKE.  TO BE TRULY HONEST WITH YOU WE WERE EXPECTING TO GET 2ND BEHIND HIM.  I MEAN HIS BIKE IS CLEAN...NEW... AND FRESH.  OURS HASN'T BE TOUCHED IN ALMOST 3 YEARS.  I THINK HIS WHOLE THING IS WHAT DECIDED THE OUTCOME.  KING REC HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THAT.
> 
> REC HAS TAKEN HIS TIME TO BUILD UP A HELLUVA BIKE..... IT SHOULD DO GOOD IN VEGAS AND REPRESENT TEXAS WELL.
> ...


Why do you guys keep calling him King?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 11:36 AM~5889101
> *Why do you guys keep calling him King?
> *


lol raul 
cus writers like to call them selfs kings if they really good 
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 2 2006, 10:56 AM~5889237
> *lol raul
> cus writers like to call them selfs kings if they really good
> :biggrin:
> *


Does he write poems, novels, essays?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 12:36 PM~5889101
> *Why do you guys keep calling him King?
> *



BECAUSE HE IS THE KING OF HOUSTON.... MAYBE AFTER VEGAS HE WILL BE KING OF ALL....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2006, 12:00 PM~5889273
> *Does he write poems, novels, essays?
> *


graffiti slang lol 
 
and i agree with big tex 2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 11:02 AM~5889293
> *BECAUSE HE IS THE KING OF HOUSTON.... MAYBE AFTER VEGAS HE WILL BE KING OF ALL....
> *


 :roflmao: Im pretty sure houston is still a democracy where kings, monarchs and lords dont exist.


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

so who from texas is going to vegas i am


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Aug 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5889462
> *so who from texas is going to vegas i am
> *



HYPNOTIZED WILL BE REPP'IN IN VEGAS


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 11:37 AM~5888696
> *LOOK NO ONE EVER HATED ON THAT WICKED DREAMS BIKE THE ISSUE WAS  GOING ALL THE WAY TO DALLAS AND THEY DIDN'T JUDGE HIS BIKE AND IT'S NOT THE 1ST TIME RABBIT HAS GOTTA SCREWED BY THE LOS SHOW  AS FAR AS ME AND MINI TEX WELL IT'S A FAMILY THING IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BIKES.*


sorry but cant let this go, but ur so full of shit.....your pissed cause your bikes never win when i judge i just feel that against the competition your not up there...sorry, at least you lose to all the same bikes every show, im consistent...."IT'S A FAMILY THING"?????come on im not in your family, keep your skeletons in the closet no need to air out laundry, not Maury Show.

im cool with you, what happens at the shows stay at the shows, on the street im not a judge, unless you talk crap.....lucky im a nice guy, i would hurt you in the forums......BANG BANG!!!...CACTUS JACK 101


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions_moneymaker_@Aug 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5889462
> *so who from texas is going to vegas i am
> *


DA MOST HATED WILL BE IN VEGAS :biggrin: BUT NOT ME :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5889588
> *sorry but cant let this go, but ur so full of shit.....your pissed cause your bikes never win when i judge i just feel that against the competition your not up there...sorry, at least you lose to all the same bikes every show, im consistent...."IT'S A FAMILY THING"?????come on im not in your family, keep your skeletons in the closet no need to air out laundry, not Maury Show.
> 
> im cool with you, what happens at the shows stay at the shows, on the street im not a judge, unless you talk crap.....lucky im a nice guy, i would hurt you in the forums......BANG BANG!!!...CACTUS JACK 101
> *



CACTUS JACK..... MAN WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CACTUS JACK???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5889592
> *DA MOST HATED WILL BE IN VEGAS  :biggrin: BUT NOT ME  :angry:
> *



HOW IS THE BIKE THERE BUT NOT YOU?? YOU KNOW NO ONE CAN SET UP YOUR BIKE BETTER THAN YOU...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5889613
> *HOW IS THE BIKE THERE BUT NOT YOU??  YOU KNOW NO ONE CAN SET UP YOUR BIKE BETTER THAN YOU...
> *


I GOT MY CREW THAT IS GOING TO SET IT UP LIKE IF THEY WERE THE OWNERS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 2 2006, 01:49 PM~5889650
> *I GOT MY CREW THAT IS GOING TO SET IT UP LIKE IF THEY WERE THE OWNERS
> *



WAS THINKING WE WOULD BE GAMBLING DOWN THERE...

JUST WON'T BE THE SAME....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> WAS THINKING WE WOULD BE GAMBLING DOWN THERE...
> 
> JUST WON'T BE THE SAME....
> [/quote
> THERES TIME TO MAKE A FEW CHANGES ON THE BIKE AND TAKE THE CHALENGE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY BIG TEX YOU GOT MY RESPECT W IS A CLASSIC ..


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 12:43 PM~5889588
> *sorry but cant let this go, but ur so full of shit.....your pissed cause your bikes never win when i judge i just feel that against the competition your not up there...sorry, at least you lose to all the same bikes every show, im consistent...."IT'S A FAMILY THING"?????come on im not in your family, keep your skeletons in the closet no need to air out laundry, not Maury Show.
> 
> im cool with you, what happens at the shows stay at the shows, on the street im not a judge, unless you talk crap.....lucky im a nice guy, i would hurt you in the forums......BANG BANG!!!...CACTUS JACK 101
> *



DAMN YOUR A FUCKING IDOIT AND YOU ALWAYS MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS IT'S OK FOR YOU TO TALK MESS ABOUT JUDGES BUT WHEN SOMEONE TALKS ABOUT THE WAY YOU JUDGE YOU GET ALL STUPID AND TRY AND ACT TOUGH SORRY I WAS THERE IN DALLAS I THOUGHT IT WAS UNFAIR THAT YOU DIDN'T JUDGE THAT 1 BIKE IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH WHO'S BIKE WAS BETTER. DUDE COME ON NOW STOP CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH AND YOU THREATEN A FEMALE DAMN YOU LOOK LIKE A *** NOW WHY DON'T YOU STEP UP AND TAKE THE LOST LIKE A MAN ALSO WHY ARE ALWAYS START SHIT WITH HER WHEN SHE DIDN'T EVEN ENTER THE SHOW I SAW HER RUNNING AROUND HELPING WITH THE SHOWS SO HOW CAN SHE BE CRYING ABOUT A LOST WHEN SHE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A BIKE THERE...........WHAT A FUCKING RETARD AND IF YOU WANT SOME SHIT WITH ME VATO YOU HANG OUT WITH MY HOMEGIRLS SISTER AND I THINK IT'S FUCKED UP THAT YOU HAVE TO CAUSE SO MANY PROBLEM IN THAT FAMILY YEAH I KNOW IT'S NOT YOUR FAMILY SO WHY SHOULD YOU EVEN GIVE A FUCK BUT RIGHT NOW WITH THE FAMILY CRISIS THEY BEEN GOING THROUGH YOU SHOULD BE MAKING MORE PROBLEMS...


----------



## MiniTEX (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Aug 2 2006, 02:11 PM~5889847
> *DAMN YOUR A FUCKING IDOIT AND YOU ALWAYS MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN ASS IT'S OK FOR YOU TO TALK MESS ABOUT JUDGES BUT WHEN SOMEONE TALKS ABOUT THE WAY YOU JUDGE YOU GET ALL STUPID AND TRY AND ACT TOUGH SORRY I WAS THERE IN DALLAS I THOUGHT IT WAS UNFAIR THAT YOU DIDN'T JUDGE THAT 1 BIKE IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH WHO'S BIKE WAS BETTER. DUDE COME ON NOW STOP CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH AND YOU THREATEN A FEMALE DAMN YOU LOOK LIKE A *** NOW WHY DON'T YOU STEP UP AND TAKE THE LOST LIKE A MAN  ALSO WHY ARE ALWAYS START SHIT WITH HER WHEN SHE DIDN'T EVEN ENTER THE SHOW I SAW HER RUNNING AROUND HELPING WITH THE SHOWS SO HOW CAN SHE BE CRYING ABOUT A LOST WHEN SHE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE A BIKE THERE...........WHAT A FUCKING RETARD AND IF YOU WANT SOME SHIT WITH ME VATO YOU HANG OUT WITH MY HOMEGIRLS SISTER AND I THINK IT'S FUCKED UP THAT YOU HAVE TO CAUSE SO MANY PROBLEM IN THAT FAMILY YEAH I KNOW IT'S NOT YOUR FAMILY SO WHY SHOULD YOU EVEN GIVE A FUCK BUT RIGHT NOW WITH THE FAMILY CRISIS THEY BEEN GOING THROUGH YOU SHOULD BE MAKING MORE PROBLEMS...
> *



umm ok...and you are??? its doesnt matter, to clear what you seem to think is true, the whole dallas issuse was taken care of, all bikes were judged and no one was messed over, im not mad that people dont like my judging its cool shit alot of people dont like it, but they understand....i never critisized the judging nor the loss this weekend i said i was mad at the outcome and how it arose, do some research homie.....this whole thing was started by not be but someone else, i never down talked anyone here scroll back and re read stuff.....this family crisis has nothing to do with me....what are you talking about causing problems??? you need to check your sources and get to the bottom of what you are trying to say.....once again another victim of reading to fast and jumping to the last page...its cool dude, im not mad at you......lets all vent together>>>>>>>>>>>>

....you need a hug??? want to talk about it????..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 2 2006, 02:02 PM~5889754
> *HEY BIG TEX YOU GOT MY RESPECT  W IS A CLASSIC ..
> *



THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiniTEX_@Aug 2 2006, 01:21 PM~5889930
> *umm ok...and you are??? its doesnt matter, to clear what you seem to think is true, the whole dallas issuse was taken care of, all bikes were judged and no one was messed over, im not mad that people dont like my judging its cool shit alot of people dont like it, but they understand....i never critisized the judging nor the loss this weekend i said i was mad at the outcome and how it arose, do some research homie.....this whole thing was started by not be but someone else, i never down talked anyone here scroll back and re read stuff.....this family crisis has nothing to do with me....what are you talking about causing problems??? you need to check your sources and get to the bottom of what you are trying to say.....once again another victim of reading to fast  and jumping to the last page...its cool dude, im not mad at you......lets all vent together>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ....you need a hug??? want to talk about it????..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SORRY I'M NOT A *** LIKE YOU AND I DO KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON YOU DID CAUSE PROBLEMS YOU MIGHT NOT SEE IT OR KNOW BUT THAT FAMILY IS NOT TALKING DUHH YOU FUCKING DUMB ASS I WAS ON LAST NIGHT WHEN YOU WERE CRYING LIKE A GIRL OK HERE YOU LOST TAKE IT NOW LETS MOVE ON....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

tido is a ***...your the one that said our bike got judged in san antonio and said you swere you saw a judge sticker on it...u dont know shit our bike was not judged in san antonio and u jump on it and said it was.........now you have a problem with the wolverine bike...do you have a problem with legions are what


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 2 2006, 01:47 PM~5890165
> *tido is a ***...your the one that said our bike got judged in san antonio and said you swere you saw a judge sticker on it...u dont know shit our bike was not judged in san antonio and u jump on it and said it was.........now you have a problem with the wolverine bike...do you have a problem with legions are what
> *



ME A *** I'M NOT THE ONE WHO WANTS TO BE HUGGING OTHER GUYS I DON'T HAVE SHIT AGAINST YOU I FUCKING HATE GUYS WHO PICK ON FEMALES LIKE THIS LITTLE BITCH AND I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WOLVERINE SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Aug 2 2006, 03:00 PM~5890245
> *ME A *** I'M NOT THE ONE WHO WANTS TO BE HUGGING OTHER GUYS I DON'T HAVE SHIT AGAINST YOU I FUCKING HATE GUYS WHO PICK ON FEMALES LIKE THIS LITTLE BITCH AND I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WOLVERINE SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT
> *



TIDO....IF YOU FOLLOW THE THREAD YOU WILL SEE SHE IS THE ONE THAT GOT PERSONAL.... SO DON'T PLAY LIKE SHE IS THE INNOCENT ONE.


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 02:04 PM~5890270
> *TIDO....IF YOU FOLLOW THE THREAD YOU WILL SEE SHE IS THE ONE THAT GOT PERSONAL.... SO DON'T PLAY LIKE SHE IS THE INNOCENT ONE.
> *



I DID SEE ANYTHING BAD ON WHAT SHE WROTE EXCEPT THAT SHE HATES HIM


----------

